# Official Raw Discussion Thread 5/19/14



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I want to see Hogan and the two titles on Batista's shoulders.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I really want Hogan on - he'd no doubt get the pop of the night - GOAT.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Looking forward to a good crowd, feels like it's been awhile since we've had one.


----------



## MattyboyAFC (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Is Hogan mean't to be on Raw or just Smackdown?


----------



## jutxxx (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Steve Richards biggest pop of the night lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

No Barrett or Paige in the preview? :hmm:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



MattyboyAFC said:


> Is Hogan mean't to be on Raw or just Smackdown?


Apparently he's making an appearance for RAW too. First time Hogan in on WWE TV in the UK in like 20+ years, even longer I think.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I know this is completely irrelevant but Kevin Nash is suddenly on my Canadian weather show right now...

Carry on, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

i hope the london crowd tonight is loud as fuck, as they usually are. damn, i love when the WWE goes to europe, always an amazing atmosphere.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> i hope the london crowd tonight is loud as fuck, as they usually are. damn, i love when the WWE goes to europe, always an amazing atmosphere.


The crowd will be insane as usual :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I normally look at the spoilers but won't do so today. This place will be empty


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

My fear is that they're going to f*ck with the audio to suit their needs. If the show starts at 19:30 UK time, and is broadcast at 01:00 UK time, then it gives WWE 2 1/2 hours to use some #fuckery to remove any chants they don't like, such as Wyatt being far more over than Cena. It's basically going to be Monday Night Smackdown...


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I wouldn't be surprised if they pipe in boos for BnB


----------



## Count Duckula (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I really hope there's at least a subtle reference to May 19th from Kane.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I don't know why they pipe in stuff or remove stuff nowadays, what with access to the internet and social media it'll quickly become apparent to anyone watching if the sound has been tampered with, they ain't doing themselves a favour and they ain't fooling no one.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Watching Raw "live", yet not really, is always such a strange experience. I wish I COULD watch live. Would vastly save me in staying up time ...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I always look forward to the UK Raws, the crowd is usually great. Hopefully they don't try to edit the crowd noise.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Does RAW start early tonight for us?

Or does it air at the normal UK time of 1AM?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Bad News Yoshi said:


> Does RAW start early tonight for us?
> 
> Or does it air at the normal UK time of 1AM?


It starts at the normal time of 1AM.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Been a few weeks since I've watched 'live' so looking forward to tonight and avoiding spoilers. I feel like they need to re-grab my attention, even if there's plenty to enjoy atm my interest has faded since 'Mania.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

LONDON CROWD :mark: CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I bet the crowd were fucking great before WWE butchered them in the editing room.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



> Tonight’s WWE RAW will feature a Beat The Clock Challenge to determine who will face Bad News Barrett for the WWE Intercontinental Title at Payback. Here’s a non-spoiler listing for tonight’s show:
> 
> * Cesaro vs. Sheamus in a non-title match
> 
> ...


http://www.pwmania.com/confirmed-ma...lock-challenge-more-non-spoiler#ixzz32CO5d8DA


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Its sad when the only interesting thing is Alicia Fox


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

They didn't fuck with the crowd noise last time.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Afnorok said:


> http://www.pwmania.com/confirmed-ma...lock-challenge-more-non-spoiler#ixzz32CO5d8DA


Come on Ziggler

Can't wait for them to edit the crowd though :ti


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Can't wait for RAW tonight. Still a few hours left.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Beat the clock challenges are usually fun, hopefully this one is the same.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fandango is just :duck


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

NO FUCKIN SPOILERS MAN. 

Preshow in 15!!! :mark:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Count Duckula said:


> I really hope there's at least a subtle reference to May 19th from Kane.












It's the only reason I'm going to watch.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dat crowd tonight


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Don't worry I won't post any spoilers, but great show and great crowd


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

the pre-show is taped at WWE HQ


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Afnorok said:


> http://www.pwmania.com/confirmed-ma...lock-challenge-more-non-spoiler#ixzz32CO5d8DA


Let's hope the beat the clock matches will be fast paced and entertaining. The only thing I'm really looking forward to here is the match with Seth GOATins.

:lel Adam Rose still not getting a match? Those fucking idiots backstage better not even THINK about complaining about him. Granted, he wouldn't have been wildly successful, but it's wholly Creative's fault for completely dropping the ball, so I don't want to hear it. He's dead in stagnant water and pretty much forgotten - if he went away tonight for good nobody would care.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

So its just gonna be like 5 of us this week?
All u bitches read the spoilers?


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cant believe this many people sold their souls and read the spoilers


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



kokepepsi said:


> So its just gonna be like 5 of us this week?
> All u bitches read the spoilers?


I have arrived from work lol you are not alone.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:ti
Boooker burying Morrison


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

20 mins till RAW :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



kokepepsi said:


> So its just gonna be like 5 of us this week?
> All u bitches read the spoilers?


Punk's gone, Bryan's gone, Authority story with Kane is probably being put on the backburner as Bryan heals, Evo vs Shield is becoming tiresome if they're saving everything for the PPVs


What do we have tonight? Rose confronting Swagger again, inevitably leading to a match at a PPV. Steph with a vacant title tease, more back and forth between Evolution and the Shield (another ring war will happen at the end of the show), Cena further burying the Wyatts, token filler midcard matches with no story or buildups, two beat the clock matches for the "prestigious" title, some Bad News, App plugging, Network plugging, ~55 commercials, retarded commentary team, etc.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Shield vs Evolution is a No Holds Barred Elimination


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Don't know why anyone would read the fucking spoilers.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

So now it's obvious Reigns and Trips will be the last men remaining with Roman going over ultimately setting up their singles feud.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Well I'm watching doggonit! There is no NFL, hell nothing else on I even remotely care about except Thor.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Paul Heyman being an ass to my girl....


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Paul Heyman saying Burn
I love it
Renee Young Buried


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I really like the interactions between Heyman and Renee something about it is so funny


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I say the less people we have the better tonight it will be easier for us to interact with each other.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Looks like a lot of people read the spoilers and are skipping over the show this week. It must not be very good then.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Watching to see how good the crowd was.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, didn't even finish the intro.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

DAT POP


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh fuck with this damn song.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Really hope they haven't edited the show at all. The crowd should be amazing.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

It'll be interesting to see how much they edit the crowd.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Holy shit the crowd looks awesome for this wyatt thing


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, love the lighting in the audience.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

No entrance.

:fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

It's live?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Show starts with Bray Wyatt


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

C'mon London do the rest of the UK proud. 

I wish they would cut out this singing shite with Bray


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Holyshit


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Wish the phone/lighter thing would catch on here in America for bray


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

He's got the whole world in his hand...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Next gimmick after this push- Blues Traveler roadie


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bray is so awesome.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

And some of you want him to stop singing


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The crowd looks amazing.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Spoilerfree and ready!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bray with the jobber entrance


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

awesome


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TJC93 said:


> It's live?


Taped


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

He's got the whole world


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Come on London! Be your great self tonight!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Vyer said:


> Taped


Fuck Sky Sports for putting live in the top corner then


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Are we really getting 'what' chants? Already not fond of this crowd...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm interpreting this as Bray was beaten by the teacher


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

What chants? Really?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm totally spoiler free tonight! Let's go London!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Has bray changed his accent/the way he talks from his nxt days? Something has seemed different


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I really fucking want to get into his promos...but I can't.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This fucker wow!

LOL at the fake boos


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

wyatt be like


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Are we really getting 'what' chants? Already not fond of this crowd...


Some of what Bray Wyatt talks about is "what" worthy


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Preach!!!! :clap


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

These What chants... :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

JESUS CHRIST THIS GUY IS MOTHER FUCKING INSANE ON THE MIC.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This is amazing


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Wyatt speaking the truth about school and teachers.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

*z snap* from Bray to his teacher lady.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

this promo and the crowd is so damn awesome


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Yeah! Screw you Miss Teacher Lady!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Everything Bray says sounds good but has no meaning


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The one thing I hate Austin for is inventing those damn What chants


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"I GOT THE WHOLE DAMN WORLD IN MY HANDS!"

:banderas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The religious song Wyatt sings honestly is quite cringeworthy fpalm

I can't imagine being part of the audience singing that lmfao :lmao


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This crowd is awesome.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Damn this is awesome


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

hope the crowd keeps this up


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

BRAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd sounds good.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bray Wyatt is EVIL


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

How are some people saying this crowd isn't good? They're great so far.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Great crowd


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

omg bray is the total face to this crowd


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

They ain't even letting the Cena fans have a chance to chant.

tears in my eyes. So beautiful :banderas


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Lol Cena going to win again against Harper fpalm

Oh fuck off Cena you cowardly little cunt


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This crowd. :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



cookiepuss said:


> Everything Bray says sounds good but has no meaning


That. Unfortunately.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

*Walks in*



Vyer said:


> Taped


*walks out*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Harper is one scary guy and he's awesome in the ring.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

FFS CENA


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cena gets no love from London. LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck you Cena.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> I really fucking want to get into his promos...but I can't.


=(



TripleG said:


> Yeah! Screw you Miss Teacher Lady!


I know, right?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Luke Harper :mark: :mark:

Fuck off Cena :no:


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

our new world champion John Cena


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Damn it, Cena!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That kind of made Cena look like a coward didn't it?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"John Cena strikes first"

...3 months into this fucking feud.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

WHat a way to kill a great promo


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"JOHN CENA SUUUUUCKS!"

:lmao I'll always love that variation of the "Cena Sucks" chant.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

i fucking love the UK crowd. surprised wwe hasn't tried to hide all of the cheers for wyatt and boos for cena :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> Fuck you Cena.


*I KNOW, RIGHT!?*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd sounds great, hope they keep this up. Raw needs a good crowd for the first time in awhile.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bray getting outsmarted by John Boy :cena3


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Its time for the 1 hour recap of last week's raw


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Loved the crowd during that first bit


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



cookiepuss said:


> Everything Bray says sounds good but has no meaning



No, it's just too deep and you don't get it!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Can't wait for the Barrett and Paige pop :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



LigerJ81 said:


> Bray Wyatt is EVIL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Someday if even for a month, I really wish couldn't see John Cena :lol


Recapamania has begun! haha


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm so mad at the logic of Daniel Bryan being injured makes him a lesser talent. Like...I know it's all for the storyling but jeebus it makes no sense.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Midnight Rocker said:


> That kind of made Cena look like a coward didn't it?


Well, at least Daniel Bryan isn't the only one who's looking that way lol


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Just to let you all know, the NBA playoffs are much more exciting than this RAW trash these days. I am going to predict the list of matches:

Cena vs Wyatts
Shield vs Evolution
Paige vs some random diva who she defeats at the last second
Fandango and Layla vs Santino and Emma
There's going to be some 6 man tag match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The acting.
The drama.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Its time for the 1 hour recap of last week's raw


Yep, you got it


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



-UNDEAD- said:


>


>Lemons


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I am kinda shocked Brie hasn't been booked in a 1-6 Divas match yet after all this building tension with Stephanie


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

There is no state of the championship. Just strip Daniel of the title and stop wasting everybody's time


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I wish they would lower the volume of the music. There's clearly a very loud chant and you can barely hear it. I honestly think that if Kurt Angle was wrestling with his old theme today you wouldn't be able to hear the "You Suck" chants. 

Anyway, I really liked the opening segment. I love listening to Wyatt cut promos and I love it even more when the crowd is behind him.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



ryzombie619 said:


> Just to let you all know, the NBA playoffs are much more exciting than this RAW trash these days. I am going to predict the list of matches:
> 
> Cena vs Wyatts
> Shield vs Evolution
> ...


I'm sure you didn't look at the results or anything.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

More Hornswoggle vs. El Torito tonight?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



ryzombie619 said:


> Just to let you all know, the NBA playoffs are much more exciting than this RAW trash these days. I am going to predict the list of matches:
> 
> Cena vs Wyatts
> Shield vs Evolution
> ...


So go watch it I, for one, don't care about the NBA.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The IRONY of Bryan's injury is now he looks like he's back to being a true underdog


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm so mad at the logic of Daniel Bryan being injured makes him a lesser talent. Like...I know it's all for the storyling but jeebus it makes no sense.


Especially seen as her husband suffered a potential career ending injury twice


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TaylorFitz said:


> I wish they would lower the volume of the music. There's clearly a very loud chant and you can barely hear it. I honestly think that if Kurt Angle was wrestling with his old theme today you wouldn't be able to hear the "You Suck" chants.


It's even 10x louder in person, too.

I sometimes feel like they blatantly make commentary talk during these chants.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> There is no state of the championship. Just strip Daniel of the title and stop wasting everybody's time


Well they kind of have to tell us what's going to happen next if they take the belt off him.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This injury of Bryan has made him once again the underdog.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Whats with no entrances?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro looking nice as hell in that white jacket. Finally styling.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



BarneyArmy said:


> Whats with no entrances?


I know its kinda pissing me off.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Really liking Cesaro's new blazer-esque entrance jacket. You could say it's...Very European.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro is so awkward


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao fucking Heyman


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:ti Heyman with his trolling goldness


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Heyman is such an awesome heel. I love that guy!!! :duck


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Paul Heyman pulling a Rock. Being the heel with fans chanting.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

OMFG


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Jesus Christ :ti
This fabulous fucking troll :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Holy shit, haha heyman with that comment, great.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

LMAO Heyman


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Trying so hard for boos here, not even insulting the Queen got them


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

He's gonna be in trouble for that one :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Heyman trolling hard.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:lel Heyman


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Heyman :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



wrestle33 said:


> Cesaro is so awkward


He...he is. I feel bad cause I get awkward looking at him. If he's not swinging or neutralizing someone he just...bleeds awkward.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh the end of the streak. Come on Heyman, that is so last month.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The follow up to Brock ending Taker's streak has been one of the most disappointing showings from the WWE in recent years.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Heyman is superb :lol :clap


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm curious as to how long this whole "My client Brock Lesnar conquered the streak" thing is gonna go on for.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Those boos for Sheamus :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lel DAT Heyman.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Sheamus- 50% BOO, 50% No Reaction.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Sheamus with dem boos.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I love Paul Heyman's promos


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dat whiplash head turn from Cesaro hurt my neck.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dundee United flag :mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Eulonzo said:


> It's even 10x louder in person, too.
> 
> I sometimes feel like they blatantly make commentary talk during these chants.


I know. I was at Raw after Mania and it was so loud but when I watched it back the Cena chants didn't sound that loud. 



:lmao they still follow along with Heyman even after the Queen comment.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TheGMofGods said:


> I'm curious as to how long this whole "My client Brock Lesnar conquered the streak" thing is gonna go on for.


Until Brock shows up again presumably.


----------



## Be a rosebud (May 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Great London show m it's my fourth one and keeps getting better!
??? lana doe2️⃣??
DID ANYONE SEE THAT WRESTLING MATCH OUTSIDE THE TRAIN STATION BETWEEN JAKE THE SNAKE AND DIESEL!! Made my night screaming ECW!!

Highlight was wade Barrett knocking HHH out!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd cheers for a guy who just called them a bunch of wannabes. LOL

England is smark central


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ah DAT smackdown mode!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Heyman trying so hard to get boo'd. His trying so so hard..


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Heyman still milking the Streak is not even trolling anymore, it's just boring. Apparently that is the ultimate payoff for ending a 21 year winning streak. Great move.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Heyman! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The fuck are they chanting? :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This crowd. :lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Nobody likes shemoosee


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro better not be jobbing to Sheamus here....:no:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro looks so...awkward. I can't put my finger on it, he just looks uncomfortable or something.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Battle royal for the US title being high profile...:lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Lord the boos for Sheamus is real tonight in London.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ahh the heel who should be face vs the face who should be heel.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Even if the Undertaker never wrestles again at one point I just want to see him beat the shit out of Heyman.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

wish there was a 'no commentary' option more every week. let me watch the action and listen to the crowd man.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



KingLobos said:


> Paul Heyman pulling a Rock. Being the heel with fans chanting.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Emotion Blur said:


> Until Brock shows up again presumably.


So another 6 months?


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I think American's overestimate the love for the Queen anyway lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TaylorFitz said:


> I know. I was at Raw after Mania and it was so loud but when I watched it back the Cena chants didn't sound that loud.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao they still follow along with Heyman even after the Queen comment.




Probably 80% of England gives no fucks about the Queen


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Be a rosebud said:


> Great London show m it's my fourth one and keeps getting better!
> ??? lana doe2️⃣??
> DID ANYONE SEE THAT WRESTLING MATCH OUTSIDE THE TRAIN STATION BETWEEN JAKE THE SNAKE AND DIESEL!! Made my night screaming ECW!!
> 
> Highlight was wade Barrett knocking HHH out!


No spoilers cunt.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This crowd has been messed with. They start loud and then die out...


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

English crowd is hot man!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The IC and US titles need to be merged. Maybe they will finally get some prestige if they are combined into one title.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bet cesaro will win this, he's with heyman now


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Why does everyone's moves look so forced and take away from the flow of the match, Ortons ddt and that crap Sheamus does are awful in any match


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro is determined to get heat here.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Why is Cesaro wrestling like a pussy? It totally goes against his 'tough guy' gimmick.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Waffelz said:


> Dundee United flag :mark:



Lmfao that is awesome. Ftd 83.

World famous


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This is how boring Cesaro has become since WM


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

These JBL chants are played out as fuck


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Did JBL just call them smark town?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Another Sheamus match shat on. Lol.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Sucks that the crowd doesn't care about this match.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro sucks ... His real entertainment value is definitely as a tag team worker and not a singles wrestler. He's so confused and is totally moving away from EVERYTHING that got him over with the Real Americans. It's like he's self-sabotaging his own career every single week.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao "a smark crowd."

"yes, they're very smart." :jbl


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This London crowd are sounding like they're trying too hard


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:HA I love how JBL buries these "smart" fans


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Jerry chant :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

was the crowd just chanting for Jerry even though he's not there? (I think)


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TaylorFitz said:


> I know. I was at Raw after Mania and it was so loud but when I watched it back the Cena chants didn't sound that loud.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao they still follow along with Heyman even after the Queen comment.


The majority of people here couldn't care less about the royal benefit scroungers, Heyman's promo was hilarious


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Angels Will Fall said:


> wish there was a 'no commentary' option more every week. let me watch the action and listen to the crowd man.


I really wish this was an option. A lot of independent wrestling companies make this option and I almost always prefer listening without the commentary.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro's over......right?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TheGMofGods said:


> I'm curious as to how long this whole "My client Brock Lesnar conquered the streak" thing is gonna go on for.


It is going to have to go on till Lesnar comes back again basically. So expect it week in and week out every show over and over until Summerslam at the very least.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Did JBL just call them smark town?


Smart


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Man this crowd could careless for this match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Really sad to see how much they've goofed up with Cesaro.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This crowd has been edited.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Brandough said:


> Cesaro's over......right?


Not as much as he used to be...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The nerve of these cunts to start their stupid "JBL!" chants during this match. These two have had good matches in the past. Does anyone watch wrestling for wrestling anymore? And I mean wrestling not "OMG SPOTZZ BRAINBUSTAAA" Only reason they shitting on this match is because Sheamus is in it. Give it a fucking chance for fuck's sake.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro seems to have really lost some steam, unfortunately..


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This is why people like English crowds, to hear announcer chants?


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro is not over, big mistake pairing him with Heyman. I mean Heyman is great and all but Cesaro was going over as a face. He was more entertaining when he stood in the middle of the ring and said 'we the people'. Now I don't what what he is actually meant to be doing anymore.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro was white hot at XXX, not he's not half as over. How can WWE always manage to fuck up the simplest things?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Sheamus is fucking terrible.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



HouseofPunk said:


> The majority of people here couldn't care less about the royal benefit scroungers, Heyman's promo was hilarious


Nor should they care about them. 

It's just so funny seeing Heyman in front of some crowds. Fans are so annoyed at Undertaker losing but they still don't have it in them to boo Heyman because he's just the man.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



sharkboy22 said:


> The nerve of these cunts to start their stupid "JBL!" chants during this match. These two have had good matches in the past. Does anyone watch wrestling for wrestling anymore? And I mean wrestling not "OMG SPOTZZ BRAINBUSTAAA" Only reason they shitting on this match is because Sheamus is in it. Give it a fucking chance for fuck's sake.


Agreed totally.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Really sad to see how much they've goofed up with Cesaro.


Can't be worse than his yodeling gimmick.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



SideTableDrawer said:


> This is why people like English crowds, to hear announcer chants?



Isn't it why everyone goes on about Chicago and Post-WM crowds?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Since when did the IWC turn on Cesaro?


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm already starting to hate this crowd. I'll rather witness a dead crowd, than a crowd that try so hard, that they don't even give a match a chance to build up before shitting on it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TaylorFitz said:


> Nor should they care about them.
> 
> It's just so funny seeing Heyman in front of some crowds. *Fans are so annoyed at Undertaker losing but they still don't have it in them to boo Heyman because he's just the man*.


100% true :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

And the crowd is still chanting random stuff. This is great!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh god I miss the RA's so much.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Where is the deportation list?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Why the hell are the ropes vibrating so much


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Only WWE could fuck up Cesaro


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



sharkboy22 said:


> The nerve of these cunts to start their stupid "JBL!" chants during this match. These two have had good matches in the past. Does anyone watch wrestling for wrestling anymore? And I mean wrestling not "OMG SPOTZZ BRAINBUSTAAA" Only reason they shitting on this match is because Sheamus is in it. Give it a fucking chance for fuck's sake.


I have to agree with you here. It's absurd to act that way during this match. You just popped like crazy for Cesaro and now they act like they don't care about his match. 


The problem with this is that people don't want to boo Cesaro but he's still wrestling like a heel. 

No shit, Jerry, I think there might be a few Heyman fans. In fact, it appears that everyone there is a Heyman fan. Why does Lawler have to say shit like this?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



*Eternity* said:


> I'm already starting to hate this crowd. I'll rather witness a dead crowd, than a crowd that try so hard, that they don't even give a match a chance to build up before shitting on it.


That's what wreslters get for using psychology. The lack of brainbusters and corkscrew 450s is hurting this match.

Was that a "fire Sheamus" chant I heard? fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



SideTableDrawer said:


> This is why people like English crowds, to hear announcer chants?


During boring matches yes. 

Not that they really gave this one much time but nobody cares about Seamus and nobody seems to care anymore about Cesaro, unfortunately.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



sharkboy22 said:


> Since when did the IWC turn on Cesaro?


No one has turned on Cesaro we just hate his booking right now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Gotta love the UK crowd's tendency to go 'Ooooh" during big impact moves :lol


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

great atmosphere in the 02 tonight


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Paul Heyman has the Funniest Facial expressions


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Careful, Ref.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm loving the crowd. Yes, they're being annoying and shitting all over everything.

But at least they're making noise, they're loving being there, and they're enjoying themselves. Which makes it a better watch.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



sharkboy22 said:


> Since when did the IWC turn on Cesaro?


Never turned on him. We just hate on how he is being booked.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



El Capitano said:


> Only WWE could fuck up Cesaro


How exactly have they fucked him up? He;s a in a feud with Sheamus and two have had consistently good matches. Mostly likely, Sheamus is a transitional champ so that Cesaro can get another US reign. Yeah, I know it's not the most prestigious title but it's a start. There's no other belt he can realy go after atm now that they've unified the two titles.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro works so stiff hes kicking the shit out of sheamus lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro is so much better than Sheamus.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Beautiful Uppercut.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Is it a new thing for the IWC to not want the crowd to make noise now? Lol at the ridiculous notion of preferring a dead crowd


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

So the crowd chants a couple of stupid shit and it's automatically a horrible crowd and they're not giving a fuck about this match?

They seem interested enough. Chill your tits.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Sexy uppercut there!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That uppercut was dead on the mark.


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Why all the hate for Sheamus? I despised him for years but hes actually putting on good matches lately. Pay attention


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

If Cesaro wants to get some heat he needs to go for the swing and then pretty much tell the crowd no


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I think people are crapping on the match not because of Sheamus, but because the match is pretty much meaningless and is just filler. Seriously, is there any purpose to this match other than to just fill time?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



RiCkeH said:


> I'm loving the crowd. Yes, they're being annoying and shitting all over everything.
> 
> But at least they're making noise, they're loving being there, and they're enjoying themselves. Which makes it a better watch.


fpalm

This stupid logic of "at least they're making noise". I can justify the overplayed "JBL" chants if the match was utter horseshit, but 2 minutes into a match with two guys who have great history with each other? The fuck outta here.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



sharkboy22 said:


> How exactly have they fucked him up? He;s a in a feud with Sheamus and two have had consistently good matches. Mostly likely, Sheamus is a transitional champ so that Cesaro can get another US reign. Yeah, I know it's not the most prestigious title but it's a start. There's no other belt he can realy go after atm now that they've unified the two titles.


Because everyone could see he should have turned face after WM 30 yet they persisted with keeping him heel and from what can be seen is halting his momentum. And no one gives a shit about Sheamus


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



sharkboy22 said:


> How exactly have they fucked him up? He;s a in a feud with Sheamus and two have had consistently good matches. Mostly likely, Sheamus is a transitional champ so that Cesaro can get another US reign. Yeah, I know it's not the most prestigious title but it's a start. There's no other belt he can realy go after atm now that they've unified the two titles.



They've put him with a manager who spends his time talking about someone else. Making him try far too hard to be a heel and given him a boring moveset and taken away all his 'pop' moves


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That deadlift German.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Eh match.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Good match


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Woooow, that's dumb. Ugh, keeping Cesaro heel is horrible for his career and overness.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao Heyman!


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Sheamus not losing clean.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro has a weird theme


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

What a shitty ass finish. That German suplex finish is so weak...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Yeah. :clap

First good result of the night, hope for some more.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



RiCkeH said:


> I'm loving the crowd. Yes, they're being annoying and shitting all over everything.
> 
> But at least they're making noise, they're loving being there, and they're enjoying themselves. Which makes it a better watch.


Yeah. :agree:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Good match
Can't believe he won
What a shit finisher and I love german suplexes


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

A much deserved win for Cesaro. Good job Heyman on distracting Sheamus so your client can score the winning german suplex pin.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



nick05_hatch3 said:


> Why all the hate for Sheamus? I despised him for years but hes actually putting on good matches lately. Pay attention


I don't dislike Sheamus at all but also hate his booking.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

what the hell was that noise just then?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro like Nope


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Sheamus will be a great heel cause people will not cheer him


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Heel Cesaro is just killing all momentum he built man, slowly - more and more every week..


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cause Cesaro's first US reign was so amazing. 

What are they doing to this guy? I'm losing more and more interest in him as the weeks pass.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Chrome said:


> I think people are crapping on the match not because of Sheamus, but because the match is pretty much meaningless and is just filler. Seriously, is there any purpose to this match other than to just fill time?


Would you like one of the PPV main events early? 

Also, this isn't meaningless. It's clearly seeds being planted for a Cesaro U.S. run. Plus, the whole point of the TV show is to fill it with meaningless WRESTLING matches cause, you know, it's a WRESTLING show.


Or is that only ROH is allowed to fill their TV shows with meaningless, random matches?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Shit finish, shit music. Thanks for fucking Cesaro up, WWE.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Do people actually think Cesaro will be wwe champ one day? Are you high?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Sigh. Just turn Cesaro face already for fucks sake. He would be 10x better.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaros themes so shiit


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Make a gif of that already LOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Jerry is really quiet tonight. Odd but I'm not going to complain


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro has quite possibly the worst theme.

Its almost like an alarm that you would expect to hear in a war. 

Similar to a "missile" alarm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

NO HOLDS BARRED! YES!


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The german suplex pin counts except for that one time it didn't.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Urgh once again we will get Reigns vs all 3 and still over coming the odds to win. Cena-lite


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Midnight Rocker said:


> Heel Cesaro is just killing all momentum he built man, slowly - more and more every week..


He was still a heel during WrestleMania season, though. *shrugs* Fans just assumed he was turning face.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lol Batista looking homeless and sick on that Payback graphic


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

lolololol, too smooth for the handshake.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That no holds barred match at payback :banderas


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

They had the right idea putting Ryback and Axel with Heyman, but screwed up the execution badly.
Cesaro didn't need to be anywhere near Heyman because he was doing fine.

They just keep doing things backward! If they would have put an OUNCE of effort into actually building Axel and Ryback with Paul Heyman instead of the usual shit booking and par for the course fuckery they pulled.

Fucking idiotic.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



sharkboy22 said:


> Would you like one of the PPV main events early?
> 
> Also, this isn't meaningless. It's clearly seeds being planted for a Cesaro U.S. run. Plus, the whole point of the TV show is to fill it with meaningless WRESTLING matches cause, you know, it's a WRESTLING show.
> 
> ...



So the show is supposed to intentionally suck?

The fuck?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Meh match. I just can't get into Seamus matches. Unless he's fighting someone like Big Show as crazy as that sounds.

Payback is going to be more extreme than Extreme Rules at this rate.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I could watch Sheamus and Cesaro wrestle each other every week. Both those guys are outstanding.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Eulonzo said:


> He was still a heel during WrestleMania season, though. *shrugs* Fans just assumed he was turning face.



He was doing 'face' things, though. Now he's just a forcing it as a heel


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I like the Sheamus vs Cesaro interaction. Not sure what to tell ya :


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"Good story behind this.." y'all.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

If the crowd shits on reigns tonight I'm gonna mark out.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"Glass Cow" Fucking hell, Cole.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Shit bet that hurt roman!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Trying to pass off the botch as part of the "battle" :ti


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Eulonzo said:


> He was still a heel during WrestleMania season, though. *shrugs* Fans just assumed he was turning face.


And for good reason considering how much they teased it, gave him pop moves, and had him turn on his heel partner. Not that Real Americans were ever mega heels anyway, they were likeable cartoon villains all along. Now he's just a dull third wheel pretty much.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I think the Shield will stay together until the Road to WrestleMania next year. I think all three of them will be embroiled in a 3-way feud by that time which will lead to all three competing against each other in the main event of WrestleMania for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

OMG. That graphic PG shot of Roman's boo boo!


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol Batista looking homeless and sick on that Payback graphic


spot on :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Eulonzo said:


> He was still a heel during WrestleMania season, though. *shrugs* Fans just assumed he was turning face.


He was booked as the face out of him as Swagger, but in hindsight he was being a bigger arsehole and more of a heel, but people were so high off him and he was reacting so positively and feeding off the crowd that a face turn seemed natural (not to mention the RAs were so over they were damn near pseudo-faces as a whole), but he didn't. And he's clearly losing steam because of it.

Jfc, Batista looks like a drunk uncle.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Nice chemistry between 1-800-FELLA and The Swiss Superman. Hopefully it leads to a feud for the U.S. Title and Cesaro becoming a 2-time champ.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Eulonzo said:


> He was still a heel during WrestleMania season, though. *shrugs* Fans just assumed he was turning face.


Of course, but the long Real Americans breakup tease made it okay to make the assumption that the two would feud with Cesaro branching away and going against Zeb and Swagger.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Batista better beat Rollins


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



sharkboy22 said:


> Since when did the IWC turn on Cesaro?


He's with Heyman.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I think that making someone everyone wanted to root for a giant douche MIGHT work out in the long run. But I'm an eternal optimist...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Man that eye though. Poor Reigns.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, that looked like a pretty sick gash! How was the Cesaro/Sheamus match? I missed it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Hope Rollins beats Batista. He probably won't but he should.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Can we not get Rollins/Orton? Ffs


----------



## jutxxx (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



World's Best said:


> OMG. That graphic PG shot of Roman's boo boo!


Hahahahahha this PG bullshit is so sad....sigh


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

RAW IS COMMERCIAL. What is this the 3rd in like 10minutes?


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



hng13 said:


> Damn, that looked like a pretty sick gash! How was the Cesaro/Sheamus match? I missed it.


Surprisingly good, imo.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

With regards to Cesaro, all I'm getting from some of you is this:

"WAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! YOU GUYZ R NOT PUSHIN MY FAVEWIT WESLER THE WAY I WANT U ALL 2!! WAAAAAHHHHHHH! MAKE HIM WWE CHAMPION IN 2 WEEKS WITH NO BUILD"


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Showing shots of cuts obtained in a botch?

:jordan


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Cause Cesaro's first US reign was so amazing.


Most of his US title reign was pretty good. He looked good in lengthy matches with main eventers and upper midcarders, and won most of the time against midcarders. Towards the end of his reign is when stuff when downhill.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I admit I really really do hate seeing injuries near the eyes, that is one of my biggest fears, I think I could deal with being deaf way way before blindness.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Korporate Kane said:


> Surprisingly good, imo.


Nice. Hopefully they can have a feud over the strap.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Korporate Kane said:


> Surprisingly good, imo.


:austin3

Sheamus is outstanding in the ring,Cesaro as well...

Sheamus brings it in the ring almost everytime...crowds generally just hate him so much and would rather shit on his matches instead of paying attention.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

German announcers? What the fuck hahaha.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Someone's going through that German announce table tonight. Hope it's Cena


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



sharkboy22 said:


> With regards to Cesaro, all I'm getting from some of you is this:
> 
> "WAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! YOU GUYZ R NOT PUSHIN MY FAVEWIT WESLER THE WAY I WANT U ALL 2!! WAAAAAHHHHHHH! MAKE HIM WWE CHAMPION IN 2 WEEKS WITH NO BUILD"


Your the only who seems to be having a bitch fit in this thread :ti

All I keep hearing is "screw this crowd chanting during a Sheamus match", "waaah must all want Indie matches"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I wonder if those German announcers know about JBL doing the Heil Hitler bs in 04?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



RiCkeH said:


> RAW IS COMMERCIAL. What is this the 3rd in like 10minutes?


Thank your FCC for that! Fucking Corporate Cunts..


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Heyman is so fucking boring its sad.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

*I damn near goose stepped there*


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

DOUBLE JOBBER ENTRANCE :mark:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Why the lack of entrances?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Can JBL goose walk in front of the German announcers?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

DA BIG GUY


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"JBL" "END THIS MATCH" and a wave in 3...2...1....

And the award for Most Creative Audience goes to.....


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

So I guess no one gets an entrance tonight?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao Ryback cut a good promo


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Arcade said:


> Most of his US title reign was pretty good. He looked good in lengthy matches with main eventers and upper midcarders, and won most of the time against midcarders. *Towards the end of his reign is when stuff when downhill.*


And that's the problem. Can you see it ending any better when he's losing steam and overness and coming off hella awkward and forced as a heel?

Yeeeeahhhhh the Big Guy~


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Curtis looking a bit silly in that red beanie, gotta say...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The Big Guy


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



sharkboy22 said:


> With regards to Cesaro, all I'm getting from some of you is this:
> 
> "WAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! YOU GUYZ R NOT PUSHIN MY FAVEWIT WESLER THE WAY I WANT U ALL 2!! WAAAAAHHHHHHH! MAKE HIM WWE CHAMPION IN 2 WEEKS WITH NO BUILD"


No one mentioned him being WWE champion. 

Read the posts and think before you say something stupid like this.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Good gif Thwagger


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

What a pop for Bad News Barrett's name.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Da big guy is back :lmao:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The Big Guy!!
El Hombre Grande!
:ryback


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback would be my favorite wrestler if he was a good wrestler.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



sharkboy22 said:


> "JBL" "END THIS MATCH" and a wave in 3...2...1....
> 
> And the award for Most Creative Audience goes to.....



Bet you're one of them that calls it amazing when it's a US crowd aren't you


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I have no idea what those two announcers were saying, but damn they were better than :selfie


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

People's obsession with the crowd never ceases to amaze me.

fpalm


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

These guys are big but they aren't nearly as big as Mark Henry or Big Show. Those guys look HUGE in real life.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

JBL speaking german :ti


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Aw man, how Ryback has fallen


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Hawkke said:


> Thank your FCC for that! Fucking Corporate Cunts..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NDPT0Ph5rA


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



O Fenômeno said:


> :austin3
> 
> Sheamus is outstanding in the ring,Cesaro as well...
> 
> Sheamus brings it in the ring almost everytime...crowds generally just hate him so much and would rather shit on his matches instead of paying attention.


I thought Sheamus would B.Kick Cesaro to win, but he didn't. I'm getting quite tired of Sheamus.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ohhh "Goldberg" chants. Goddamn, this crowd is so original.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Mike Adamle mention :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This has been an extremely boring Raw so far...


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Borezilla match .. Ryback is shocking


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Wonder if BNB gets a chair to watch these matches..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Hit-Girl said:


> *I damn near goose stepped there*


:lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Hawkke said:


> The Big Guy!!
> El Hombre Grande!
> :ryback


Could you say that in German please.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The crowd>>>>>>>>This show.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

They've been chanting Goldberg at Ryback ever since George Bush was president.

& I'll lol hard if 3MB wears the ass-kissing UK attire again.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback has never held a title? ... Ryback has neer held a title.. Why is that weird to me?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I had more fun reading the spoilers. Holy fuck.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TJC93 said:


> Bet you're one of them that calls it amazing when it's a US crowd aren't you


Any crowd that does it annoys me now. At first it was cool, now it's just sad.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback's spinebuster is just :ti


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Boring as hell, just end already.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback is awesome.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Someone gif that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

It's crazy that Ryback hasn't won a single title yet in the WWE.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback beating his chest as a taunt in the next WWE game or we riot. :ryback


----------



## vRevolution (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Credit to JBL for the Barry Horwitz reference.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



ROLLINS said:


> People's obsession with the crowd never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> fpalm


And then they whine about the crowd obsession with chants 
:maury


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Angels Will Fall said:


> Wonder if BNB gets a chair to watch these matches..


:lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Boring


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

How can a match that is just over 4 minutes long be this boring?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

What are they chanting ? We want who?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Did Cole just say that Godzilla beats his chest? fpalm

This idiot.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Can't wait to hear the pop for barret :mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"We want Ryder" chants? Dafuq?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Next guy to win at 5:01


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback squashed in 5 mins


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

And Big E wins in... *5* Minutes.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Sazer Ramon said:


> What are they chanting ? We want who?


This, some of the chants are inaudible.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, wanted The Big Guy to win.

But The Big E is cool too.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Sazer Ramon said:


> What are they chanting ? We want who?


I think "We want Barrett"


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Big E wins here, no shocker.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

3 ain't enough man, I need 5 minutes and 2 seconds


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Good to see Big E still being kept afloat as a contender. AND HOLY FUCK THEY BROUGHT BACK HIS OLD THEME! :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Big E got his old song back? Thank god.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

GIVE ME BARRET


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> How can a match that is just over 4 minutes long be this boring?


Welcome to current day WWE.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



sharkboy22 said:


> Any crowd that does it annoys me now. At first it was cool, now it's just sad.


Anything not annoy you? All you have done is bitch on this thread. Maybe you should close it and put your TV on mute.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



xRevolution said:


> Credit to JBL for the Barry Horwitz reference.


"So your saying he is coming out of retirement" - Cole

" I can't confirm that, all i'm saying is..." - JBL

:clap


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lol

Really can't believe it was only a couple of years back that Ryback was getting that monster push with all those jobber squash matches.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TJC93 said:


> Next guy to win at 5:01


:lol Sounds about right!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Big E got his old theme back, does this mean he's going heel?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Eulonzo said:


> This, some of the chants are inaudible.


They were chanting We Want Barrett


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cena vs. Luke Is the main event? Fuck me.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



cookiepuss said:


> "We want Ryder" chants? Dafuq?


They were chanting we want barrett dude.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Legends House...the fuck?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This legends house commercial... I don't even know what to say about it...


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Glad they're starting to put effort into the midcard belts again.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

If they want to Overcome the Odds, Get Cena on that Episode. Problem Solved :cena3


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Cena vs. Luke Is the main event? Fuck me.



Are you not sports entertained? :vince



TripleG said:


> Legends House...the fuck?



Are you not sports entertained? :vince


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Is Legends House any good then?


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dat main event.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> How can a match that is just over 4 minutes long be this boring?


I wish I know


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



cookiepuss said:


> Big E got his old theme back, does this mean he's going heel?



Think he is soon


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Instead of doing tournaments, beat the clock's, etc, to do something with the IC title, why can't they book a meaningful, personal, WRESTLING feud for it??

Edit: In saying that, at least they're putting some kind of effort toward the title.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Guys which Bella would u spend a night with? I'm gonna have to go with Brie.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm totally going to watch the Legends larping.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Poor Ryback needs a break. Fucking blows to see him fall so far from grace. :sadbron


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Meh, didn't like Godzilla....way too much Aaron Johnson running around doing pretty much nothing and not near enough Godzilla being a badass and kicking the shit out of the Mutos for me.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cigarettes are bullies? Ryback needs to be a sponsor for that ad.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



cookiepuss said:


> Big E got his old theme back, does this mean he's going heel?


Yes Cena want to work with him so he will go heel soon


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Is this in a stadium? I can hear the crowd chanting shit, but it seems like a small pocket in the front.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

*The Big Guy

I've gotta stop doing that.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



jacobdaniel said:


> Instead of doing tournaments, beat the clock's, etc, to do something with the IC title, why can't they book a meaningful, personal, WRESTLING feud for it??
> 
> Edit: In saying that, at least they're putting some kind of effort toward the title.


Yeah, this. I on't mind the tournaments and beat the clock's but the last midcard (if you count the Divas), was AJ/Kaitlyn, which was just about a year ago.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I'm totally going to watch the Legends larping.


And I quote :cole3

"DIE, YOU SON OF A BITCH!" iper


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Guys which Bella would u spend a night with? I'm gonna have to go with Brie.


Why not both? :cena5


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



jacobdaniel said:


> Instead of doing tournaments, beat the clock's, etc, to do something with the IC title, why can't they book a meaningful, personal, WRESTLING feud for it??


Think tournaments and challenges are a good way to up the belt's prestige, makes it more important than a random title change out of the blue. Hopefully get some good storylines for the title after though.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Piper thinking he is back in They Live


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Xavier Woods is probably no one's favorite superstar.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The choreography :ti


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Jesus...Rusev is gonna squash the Funkadactyls...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

R-Truth is actually pretty attractive.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This is great.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lol Truth with the Funkadactyls!


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

hey kofi kingston is back guys


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Black hour, NoD time


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

DAT Bill DeMott cameo in that video.

:ti The fuck?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

First proper entrance of the night? For R-fucking-Truth?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> The choreography :ti


YOU LOVE IT!


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Man fuck this, Ryback losing in 5 minutes now?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Nevermind


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fandango is over in England


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



jacobdaniel said:


> Instead of doing tournaments, beat the clock's, etc, to do something with the IC title, why can't they book a meaningful, personal, WRESTLING feud for it??
> 
> Edit: In saying that, at least they're putting some kind of effort toward the title.


That's how I feel about it. But hey, I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Does R Truth have a 2-way on his hip?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Errr, um...I feel bad for the Funkadactyls.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Layla :mark:


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, R-truth and Fandango? What a barn burner.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

FANNNNDANNNNGOO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Funkadactyls ruining Truth's rap with their shitty flows, but I take it that's just to further cement them as the WWE's answer to Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Creepy Curtis is everything. 
EVERYTHING.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan.Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan.Goooooooooooooooooo


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh god this is going to be awful


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Ugh, the fucking PG era.


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

R truth got some hoes. i wounder if hes going to smoke cigarettes again..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

*Sup Layla?*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Did he say PaulDawGo? :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh snap, first match with actual entrances.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Shit's about to get real.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Yay a pointless filler match that means nothing, no advancement in a storyline, no character development just nothing... Whats the point of this shit? At least TNA trys to make every match have some meaning.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

FUCK YES SUMMER!!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fandango and Layla live sex celebration please


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

SUMMER RAE! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh shit Summer is back


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Biggest return in WWE history... SUMMER RETURNS!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Summers back!!! :yes


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

LOOK WHO'S BACK!!!! - Cole


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Summer Rae looks pissed.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TheGreatOneMark said:


> R truth got some hoes. i wounder if hes going to smoke cigarettes again..


Cigarettes are bullies.

Don't be a bully. :no: Be a Star! (Y)


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

God she's hot.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

SUMMER RAE ! WOOOO ! She looks hot. Damn.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dat chick drama!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

lol omfg Summer Rae dipping Fandango.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Does anyone know what's the break the clock challenge for? I missed the beginning of Raw.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TromaDogg said:


> First proper entrance of the night? For R-fucking-Truth?


:lmao


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fandango such a pimp


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

And the highlight of the show is a catfight!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

..... I have to keep reminding myself this is a wrestling show.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Guys which Bella would u spend a night with? I'm gonna have to go with Brie.


Green has the better body


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Nice, a diva feud. Even if it's predictability over a man, I'm interested.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Get yo man!


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fandango is a lucky man


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

i thought R-truth forgot how to rap.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Awesome. She's baaaaaaaaack


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Biggest return in WWE history... SUMMER RETURNS!



:yes


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm sure some people will complain, but at least this could lead to a heated, personal rivalry. Something that the midcard / diva's are sorely lacking.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Omega_VIK said:


> Does anyone know what's the break the clock challenge for? I missed the beginning of Raw.


IC title shot at Payback


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:ti :ti :ti

Summer's so desperate for her brother


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Omega_VIK said:


> Does anyone know what's the break the clock challenge for? I missed the beginning of Raw.


IC match


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Summer Rae vs. R-Truth after the break.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Catfight! :lol

Wait so that little tussle cancels a whole match? :lol
#fuckery



Jack Thwagger said:


> Oh snap, first match with actual entrances.


So now we get entrances with no matches :lol


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'd do illegal things


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao is the match cancelled?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The top bitch is back :mark: all women be on notice the number 1 diva Summer Rae is back


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Unbelievably fitting how Summer's theme starts off with the lyrics "Come to me, come to me!" :curry2


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Omega_VIK said:


> Does anyone know what's the break the clock challenge for? I missed the beginning of Raw.


For a shot at the I.C. Title at Payback dude


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***










Oh my GOD!

CATFIGHT!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The match stopped because a 120LBS woman came out?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

BO DALLAS! :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Summer looked hot there. Happy she's back.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Summer Rae my gawd looked hot out there and took Layla down. I am loving this feud.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

BO-LIEVE! :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Why was rtruth out there?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I like how the R-Truth entrance was a colossal waste of time


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Finally, I can't wait to see how Bo Dallas is introduced.


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

so jbl would bang fandango.. good to know... :jbl:shiiit


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Did Bo Dallas just say genius is 1% inspiration 99% perspiration? :lol


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fandango is one lucky guy getting to lock tongues with Layla


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



SpeedStick said:


> Green has the better body


Green is part plastic though. She's like a cyborg.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



SpeedStick said:


> Green has the better body


OMG Brie has such an amazingly awesome thin body. She's way hotter than Nikki, but I just prefer thin girls. Bries body is my favorite body type.

BTW Summer was hot as fuck in that segment.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Summer Rae. :cheer


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The best Bo vignette.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Bad News Yoshi said:


> The match stopped because a 120LBS woman came out?


It didn't even begin to start :lel


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Soooooooo, no match?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Get yo man!


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Soooo did that just scrap the Mixed Tag match?:no:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Total Divas is hardly a "smash hit."


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The Queen is here! Rise and bow down.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

If his neck injury is real he NEEDS to be stripped of the title.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

How loud is the fucking music wow


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Steph you bitch :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The fucking best. What kind of fabulous trolling queen is this?! :lmao


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"unprecedented season 3" lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Lol that grin on Stephanie


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Them titties on Stephanie tho :lenny


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TromaDogg said:


> Oh my GOD!
> 
> CATFIGHT!


:lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Steph with dat trollin' :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Stephanie jumping going YES, though. :homer


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bwahahahaha !! Epic Steph troll ... lolol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Steph :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Stephanie, stop, please. fpalm 

Her implants are just plopping all over the place...I literally can't look anywhere else make it stop.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Stephanie :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Stephanie is such a good troll lmao!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Keep Troooling trolling trolling trollin
Steph, gotta love er!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This bitch
Still wating for her to get the knee to the face


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lol Stephanie


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao
I can never hate her.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Steph doing YES for selling her stocks at the right time


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dat troll though.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



SpeedStick said:


> Green has the better body


I wonder why Nikki felt she needed implants. Seriously. Brie looks much better without them.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Steph's tits get bigger every time I see her


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Stephs boobs get bigger and bigger every week


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Joseph92 said:


> If his neck injury is real he NEEDS to be stripped of the title.


I agree, do we seriously have to wait for him to heal?:no:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Stephanie, stop, please. fpalm
> 
> *Her implants are just plopping all over the place...I literally can't look anywhere else make it stop.*


That's a good thing. :yum:


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

damn they should of had db come out in a wheel chair and say he will defend the tittle with a broken freeken neck Kurt angle style!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Plug for Total Divas during her D Bry promo

best For Business


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I love Steph. :lol


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That was so predictable looool. Stephanie gotta go take some lessons from HEYMAN :heyman2


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fantastic trolling by Steph there.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

BAD NEWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ohh shit! BNB


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Beautiful trolling. Jesus :lmao


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

titles stripped.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Eulonzo said:


> That's a good thing. :yum:


:| I got more than enough boob for myself, thank you very much. 

LMFAO AT DAT BAD NEWS MONTAGE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The shades this bitch throws.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

*BAD!* :barrett


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This level of trolling is unheard of.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bad News montage :lmao

What a shit accent though Steph


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bad News, y'all.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Steph is the perfect bitch!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao :lmao Those Barrett clips had me rolling.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

No Bad News Barrett to deliver us some BAHD NEWZ? :vick


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Steph is so great


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:ti
this bitch


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Catsaregreat said:


> "unprecedented season 3" lol


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Love Steph :lol


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This is wonderful. :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Why Kane?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> :| I got more than enough boob for myself, thank you very much.
> .


Can I see?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Good. I like how they're going for the nuclear heat in this storyline. Love it.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Please give Kane one last fucking title run.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao
Amazing :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Stupid Brtis.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Really curious as to if they're gonna strip him or do a tournament or???



Brandough said:


> Can I see?


Honey, no.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



SpeedStick said:


> Green has the better body


I find Brie's body to be just as good as Nikki's.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Kane please. :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao :lmao that fake Smackdown cheer


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dat edit :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Holy piped in cheer, Batman!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol The edited out Punk chants.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***










Do it Steph, DO IT! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

They edited out the Punk chants :lmao :lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Stephanie is amazing.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This resolved nothing. I hate this company.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Hahahahahahaha CM Punk chants buried


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Those fucking edit's


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

If they do have to strip D Bry, he should at least have as long as the longest time between an Ambrose title defense.. It's only fair! (/kayfabe)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Just give her the damn title. I'd be all for it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dem fake ass cheers.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Stephanie is such a TROLL!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Steph :homer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Meh. I wish we could transport 1998 Vince to this storyline.


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Omega_VIK said:


> Why Kane?


I'd rather Kane than Batista.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

O look.. they editted the chant... yeah, hard to hide people actually showing they are chanting something by simply making it silent you fucking twats. The WWE is really out of the game...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That was so edited.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Wonder how many threads are gonna be made about wwe editing out those CM Punk chants...


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

/Look on stephs face tells me THE GAME gave her a length before the show aired


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

It's safe to unmute now, guys.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cena is going to be champion...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Old Face Batista


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

These canned in boos and chants are annoying as hell


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

God Batista looks awful in that picture.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

So glad they edited out the CM Punk chants, jeebus.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"Only official personnel"
Well I don't expect any kind of fuckery at all now that you've reminded us twice about that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Just give her the damn title. I'd be all for it.


Word.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

About time they buried the CM Punk chants.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Batista getting on the beard train! :bryan


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Punk chants being edit out = best for business


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



BarneyArmy said:


> :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol The edited out Punk chants.


Punk? Who he?

You're like one of those crazy people who thinks some guy called Benoit used to wrestle for WWE as well :lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Flawless Victory said:


> Wonder how many threads are gonna be made about wwe editing out those CM Punk chants...


About four or five


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Batista needs to...shave something. Not sure if his fuzzy head or drunk, old man beard bothers me more. Just...needs to do something with all that.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> "Only official personnel"
> Well I don't expect any kind of fuckery at all now that you've reminded us twice about that.



I don't see how the storyline owners of the WWE could be banned from ringside anyway


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> Punk? Who he?
> 
> 
> 
> You're like one of those crazy people who thinks some guy called Benoit used to wrestle for WWE as well :lol



:vince3


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



SAMCRO said:


> God Batista looks awful in that picture.


He just looks totally shitcanned in that picture haha


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Korporate Kane said:


> I'd rather Kane than Batista.


Lol, storyline wise, Kane should be fire or at least reprimanded for his actions against Bryan, not rewarded, but whatever.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Batista needs to...shave something. Not sure if his fuzzy head or drunk, old man beard bothers me more. Just...needs to do something with all that.


It feels like he grew that over night.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Hurry up with dat Barret.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Eulonzo said:


> It feels like he grew that over night.


It literally grew in like 2 weeks. It's ridiculous. And they updated his pic hella fast, too. :lmao

All I know is something needs to go.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

batista lookin depressed as fuck with the beard. think he's broken.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

hahahahhaha 3mb


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The Union Jacks are back! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Vintage 3mb


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The Union Jacks are back :yes


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The Union Jacks are back


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

3MB!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

You know... I don't know how much more of this i can take. I"m switching between this and GTA and it's harder to drag myself back to this shit. Jesus... this was the one show I thought there would be some effort into but it's clear they WWE doesn't give a shit about what they are putting on TV. They are coasting.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The Union Jacks are back. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

No cheers for 3MB/Union Jacks? That has to be edited...


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey, The Union Jackasses....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dat booty crack Drew. :ass
Damn


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I think Beardtista might have OD'd on Just for Men beard gel.. clearly he needed touch of grey!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

There are loads of Jinder Mahals over in Leeds


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lol

+1 internets to the guy who called that 3MB would do this again earlier in the thread


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Yaaaaaaaas. Love em.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

LANNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

lana :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

*Sup Legs? *


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

FUCK. :lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh man Lana <3


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Well... shit!

It's Rusev Crush Time.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

LANAAAAAA


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Lana :mark: Damn her skirts are getting shorter by the week


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Going after white guys this week?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh, hell no! You messed with the wrong guys, Russev!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Giving me Debra McMichaels realness.
Probably the same exact suits too.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Why do Lana's legs gotta bend like that? Makes me queasy...just stand up straight, woman.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I see Helen Flanagan made the trip down


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I despise Lana's hair.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

ermagherd! Rusev not fighting a black dude?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Lana please never wear your hair like that ever again....


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I guess Rusev got tired of Dark Meat


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Goddamn, Lana stopping the teasing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dem Legs :lenny Dat ass :kobedat Dat Lana :homer


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

It's OK, going on his past record Rusev will only attack Jinder Mahal...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

What madness is this? 

Rusev is going to fight non-blacks? Insanity!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Lana. Oh my fucking God.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Lana to somewhat save this jobber segment. Good Christ.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

WHO ARE YA?!? :hayden3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That LANA and them fucking thighs and legs OMG hott lol

I like how she turned around and showed her ass for a bit :clap


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Dat booty crack Drew. :ass
> Damn


*EW!*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

GETTING DAT HEAT. FUCK.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Even Lana's attire is saying, "She needs to take me off. She too HOT!"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

England already is like that!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL you're in Britian.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Man that's just the cheapest heat ever. -_-


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

THOSE PHOTOSHOPPED FLAGS!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Once more people find out about Lana's dance background, watch them team her up with a jiving black man that Rusev targeted.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> What madness is this?
> 
> Rusev is going to fight non-blacks? Insanity!


It's okay, Jinder Mahal is still a minority. He's good.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Why do they think the English crowd will care about Murica?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

What's this dude's name? Vladimir Pootang.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

God, I'm already sick of this Rusev/Lana gimmick/angle thing...just...annoying. And I really wanted to like them both.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> What madness is this?
> 
> Rusev is going to fight non-blacks? Insanity!


Only in the UK. 

Not enough blacks


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Lana <3


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I want Rusev to kill Slater and then grab the mic and say "If he dies.. He dies."


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

So he's just Rusev now? When did they get rid of the first name?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm seriously confused as to how Heath Fucking Slater has a job in WWE and so many talented indy wrestlers can't even get a foot in the door....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Rusev really is George Zimmerman on roids.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I can't believe that Rusev gets to go full pickle on Lana. I hate everyone.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm calling it....Jinder Mahal to take the worst of the beating here, probably.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao Did Lawler really just say that shit?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

How on earth is Rusev tapping Lana?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



gamegenie said:


> Only in the UK.
> 
> Not enough blacks



You've never been to the UK huh


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

im so pissed off at how this raw is turning out. I would love to see a lana/rusev sextape tho.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bulgarians depsised in the UK? :westbrook3 What crack you smoking Lawler


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> What's this dude's name? Vladimir Pootang.



I could envision Lawler saying that exact same thing. :lmao


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Rusev has a pretty epic theme


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Whoa this is actually a heel vs heel match. Hunh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Giving me Debra McMichaels realness.
> Probably the same exact suits too.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Maybe he doesn't like gingers either :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Poor Heath.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm getting sick of Rusev. They need to get him off my screen ASAP. Seriously bullshit, one-dimensional talentless tub of lard gimmicks should stay where they belong - buried in the 80's.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I truly could not care less about Rusev.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This RAW is 'meh' and the crowd is 'blah' although I'm sure the edits don't help.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Only the Sheik can humble!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

GIMME DAT ROLLINS.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

They had to fuck with Roman Reign's pretty boy looks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Shut up Roman and just look pretty.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck off 9 stitches in your eyebrow is nothing


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Seth Rollins = Jeff Hardy 2.0


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'd love to make Lana tap out


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Shut up Roman and just look pretty.


With that eye he's damaged goods


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I have the biggest urge to poke Roman's eyeball, jfc.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

ok, forum members. Welcome back from 1985. Don't worry, Sylvester Cena will go on a training montage in the Russian wilderness culminating with him climbing a mountain and screaming RUSSEV!!!! before too long...Wait, this isn't Rocky IV?


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



gamegenie said:


> They had to fuck with Roman Reign's pretty boy looks.


:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:rollins like a Boss.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Anbrose...stop wetting your hair and flaunting that golden arches hairline. :lmao
Please. :lmao


Still would though with no type of shame.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I swear if you have seen Raw from after Wrestlemania you have seen them all since without even watching them its just the same every week


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

i'll mark if they chant TNA at RVD


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Why is Rollins so perfect.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TJC93 said:


> Fuck off 9 stitches in your eyebrow is nothing


Are you fucking KIDDING me? People have DIED over 9 stitches. Have some respect.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Rusev really is George Zimmerman on roids.


Seriously can't unsee that, especially since most of Rusev's victims have been black.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Brandough said:


> Seth Rollins = Jeff Hardy 2.0


Disagreed. Rollins' is better in-ring IMO, and as far as mic work it's not even comparable. Rollins' promo ability shits on any promo Jeff ever cut.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TJC93 said:


> Fuck off 9 stitches in your eyebrow is nothing


Reminds me of a routine of 2 jewish guys arguing who was sickest? "What are you talkin' about, 106 is not a fever.I was dead for 6 weeks and never missed a day's work"


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

lol damn, Rusev wrestled a white dude?? History has been made :lmao


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



kurtmangled said:


> i'll mark if they chant TNA at RVD


The show was taped earlier in UK, they have edited alot of chants and stuff


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Putting Rollins in a group with Ambrose made him step up his promo game tremendously. He actually _has_ a promo game now. 

Roman is still pretty....and yeah.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> I have the biggest urge to poke Roman's eyeball, jfc.


:mcgee3


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Brandough said:


> Seth Rollins = Jeff Hardy 2.0


Seth is better than Hardy honestly.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



autechrex said:


> Are you fucking KIDDING me? People have DIED over 9 stitches. Have some respect.



In there eyebrow?


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ugh, not this guy.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

piss break


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Killers


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

ADR! Man of a million dollars! Man of a million pops! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

So Main Event was the most viewed show on the network last week? 

So I take it the WWE Network's audience was intensely small last week.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

the battle of 3 letter acronym names!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Damn Del Rio is so fine.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

lmfao. crowd going wild :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I don't get why RVD is still doing stuff.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

IC prestige? ADR is a 2 time WWE champion


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Your Kids Role Model: :delrio


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Flawless Victory said:


> What's this dude's name? Vladimir Pootang.


:lmao I can't.


Jack Thwagger said:


> God, I'm already sick of this Rusev/Lana gimmick/angle thing...just...annoying. And I really wanted to like them both.


Yeah, I honestly could give a shit about these two (well, Lana, y'know... :yum.


Amber B said:


> Rusev really is George Zimmerman on roids.


:lmao All he's gotta do is shoot Big E. Speaking of that, when are they gonna continue that feud? The way they had Hacksaw go off about Rusev on the backstage video, I thought they were gonna keep it up.


Bray Wyatt said:


> I can't believe that Rusev gets to go full pickle on Lana. I hate everyone.


Full pickle! :lmao


TromaDogg said:


> Maybe he doesn't like gingers either :lol


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

And STILL no fucks given for Del Rio. At least he's no longer trying to achieve his "destiny" in the main event and is in the mid card where he belongs.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This raw fucking sucks. I'm out.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bradshaw's such a fucking moron. Weed is, has and always will be Mexico's greatest export.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Yes King it does, then I hope he banishes your monkey ass to the moon!


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Flawless Victory said:


> Damn Del Rio is so fine.


Ew. He looks like a gorilla to me.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Big E still doesn't get a seat


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

any opportunity to show Big E standing


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> So Main Event was the most viewed show on the network last week?
> 
> So I take it the WWE Network's audience was intensely small last week.


Cena was on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Big Booty Brown still can't get a chair.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dumb question I know, but if the clock runs out the match is over, right?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

God damnit, Big E is standing again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Alberto lost his knee pads


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Del Rio kneeds knee pads...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

No knee pads? :lmao


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Sandow Sandwich said:


> Ew. He looks like a gorilla to me.


Same. :lmao :lmao


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Alberto Del Rio looks so weird without kneepads. And it looks like Big E has yet to find a chair.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

At least Big E won't be standing there for the whole night.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Big E standing by that monitor again :lmao


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Big E clearly stands on the flight back watching the in-flight movie too


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Rest holds in a beat the clock match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh wow RVD. The hell was that?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



BoundForMania said:


> Alberto lost his knee pads


They didn't make it through british customs....drug sniffing dogs went ape


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

How come there's no new clique in the WWE. There doesn't seem to be anybody on the roster today who pulls antics inside and out of the ring. I miss that type of entertainment.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RVD's sell to the backstabber. :banderas


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Can neither man win?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Extremely obvious match calling during that rest hold a minute ago.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dat spot calling


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

the fuck is rvd doing


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



jacobdaniel said:


> Dumb question I know, but if the clock runs out the match is over, right?


Realistically, no but the outcome becomes completely worthless.


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Roooooolling Thundeeeeeer. :cole3

Nope.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Van Dam is clearly high as a fucking kite to botch the Rolling Thunder twice in just a minute and a half. :lel


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The matches tonight have been awful.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

ADR still screaming destiny lol.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

that referee is telling them how much time they have left. Sometimes I hate wrestling.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bleh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

ADR giving me Ambiguously Gay Duo teas.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

RVD won with a Roll up lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

NO Kneepads:maury

Looks like he is wrestling in golden underwear


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This...Raw...is...ugh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Sigh.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Urgh another RVD filler title feud fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> The matches tonight have been awful.


Or cancelled by girlfights. :|


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Hmmm. Wasn't quite expecting that :hmm:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



LigerJ81 said:


> RVD won with a Roll up lol


Nobody does a roll up better than RVD


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This is just.... horrid. There is no sense of urgency or significance to anything happening... even with the gimmicked set up for an IC shot the competitors feel like they are just going through the motions instead of doing anything more. Has the WWE really killed that much passion in the back?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

How many fucking times can Cena defeat Harper and Rowan on Raw's and smackdowns? This has gotta be his 4th or 5th time facing Harper on Raw since the feud has started. Why not have him in a singles match with Harper or Rowan interfering? he doesn't have to face each of them one on one every damn week.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Sandow Sandwich said:


> Ew. He looks like a gorilla to me.


:lmao that's the sexiest gorilla I've ever seen. IDC. Hey, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Y2-Jerk said:


> Nobody does a roll up better than RVD


:lmao


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Match should have went on for another 5 seconds. RVD would've won in 4:20.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



gamegenie said:


> They had to fuck with Roman Reign's pretty boy looks.


For a Samoan to get his face fucked up Randy must have one thick skull to penetrate Roman's Death Star head


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Luke Harper :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***










lol


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Kabraxal said:


> This is just.... horrid. There is no sense of urgency or significance to anything happening... even with the gimmicked set up for an IC shot the competitors feel like they are just going through the motions instead of doing anything more. Has the WWE really killed that much passion in the back?


Maybe with all the financial shit going on, the talent have been hearing all kinds of different rumors and shit and their hearts just aren't in it tonight.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Crappy finish


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



LateTrain27 said:


> Match should have went on for another 5 seconds. RVD would've won in 4:20.


:lmao :lmao oh the irony


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Man, that first hour must have sucked. I was gone then..usually at this time the threads are at 170 pages. We're at 81? Gods this raw must suck...And not just the 30 minutes I've been subjected to


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Looked up the spoilers, couldn't help myself, and it seems Sandow isn't on the show. I am not a happy camper


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This is pretty boring,


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> lol


Summer is amazing. :lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Brandough said:


> Looked up the spoilers, couldn't help myself, and it seems Sandow isn't on the show. I am not a happy camper


Who?

:HHH3


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



kokepepsi said:


> NO Kneepads:maury
> 
> Looks like he is wrestling in golden underwear


Good match with Del Rio and RVD though :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Crap, Tyson Kidd fighting for the developmental title? Jfc. fpalm


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Tyson Kidd is still employed? LOL


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Love me some Summer Rae. Been pretty entertained sofar. Wonder what the second half holds..


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

FUCK YEAH SPECIAL NXT :mark:


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Brandough said:


> Looked up the spoilers, couldn't help myself, and it seems Sandow isn't on the show. I am not a happy camper


I know, right?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Shadowcran said:


> Man, that first hour must have sucked. I was gone then..usually at this time the threads are at 170 pages. We're at 81? Gods this raw must suck...And not just the 30 minutes I've been subjected to


You should set your thread to 20 posts per page, so you have to switch pages less. 

There's only 41 pages currently.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This has been a painfully boring and dull show so far


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



jacobdaniel said:


> Maybe with all the financial shit going on, the talent have been hearing all kinds of different rumors and shit and their hearts just aren't in it tonight.


Maybe that's part of it.. but with the rumours of friction with HHH/Vince ideas and them getting promises from HHH and Vince overriding it added with the absolute shit product... yea, I don't see how anyone can be happy there unless they get off on kissing wrinkled ass. I try to find something in the product to latch onto but the passion doesn't feel like it's there and it's hard for me to give a shit about anything on the show because of that.

It's really to that WCW "give no fucks" point by the talent. I wonder if anyone in the back is actually secretly hoping to see it fail as some did in WCW...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Did Cole say that they're live?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

So I'm guessing Bray is gonna get the upper hand tonight


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Shadowcran said:


> Man, that first hour must have sucked. I was gone then..usually at this time the threads are at 170 pages. We're at 81? Gods this raw must suck...And not just the 30 minutes I've been subjected to


It's taped, people read spoilers, see the other thread.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh John. Does that shirt glow in the dark?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Fuck the motherfucking fuck off, Cenass.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



gamegenie said:


> You should set your thread to 20 posts per page, so you have to switch pages less.
> 
> There's only 41 pages currently.


I have mine set to 25 per page and I'm at 34 pages.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cena and the Usos, not bad.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Smark crowds= followers of Bray Wyatt


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

So basically Cena wants people to hate the Usos.
Sabotaging bastard.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Are the Usos Cena's personal bitches that run to his rescue anytime he's outnumbered?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cena stop that's all


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fucking coping off The Wolf Of Wall Street.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The hell are the Usos and Cena doing?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Da fuck?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That was fucking awful


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

what the tits was that........


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Would u guys bang Renee?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Don't like how the Usos got no reactions.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This isn't Wolf of Wallstreet, motherfuckers.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

WHat the fuck


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Why i'm watching this shit...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dafaq :westbrook3


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Quick, someone give Johnboy a fork.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ripping of WOWS :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I dig Renee. Mhmm.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That's what I get for having a day with the internet out(switching provider)....taped? No wonder this sucks the biscuit.

WTF was that USO/Cena shit i just saw?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

.....my god...Cena is so terrible... and now the Usos are terrible by association lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> So basically Cena wants people to hate the Usos.
> Sabotaging bastard.


Fucked up.


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Sometimes I like JC.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Batista needs to shave.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cena fpalm


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

My gosh?! fpalm

Cena feeling like an underdog :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



SAMCRO said:


> Are the Usos Cena's personal bitches that run to his rescue anytime he's outnumbered?


That's what it seems like, unfortunately. They are Cena's little bitch boys.

"When I say bitch, you say boy!"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

What in the fuck was that Cena promo... just.. god damn...


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That fuck just ruined one of the greatest scenes in recent film history. FFS...


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

What the fuck was that


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Randy looks about a decade younger than usual next to Batista and Triple H.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Evolution you have other shirts now, come on don't wear those atrocities


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:ex:

My baby Randy always cheers me up after a crotch punch inducing Cena promo


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Imagine if Steve Austin beat Shawn Michaels at WM14, and was pretty much out of action for the next couple months afterwards. 





What is WWE doing with Daniel Bryan?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Christ...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> So basically Cena wants people to hate the Usos.
> Sabotaging bastard.


The Eater of Pushes Jahn Chena!


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Y2-Jerk said:


> Evolution you have other shirts now, come on don't wear those atrocities












This one is a million times better.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I guess Cena just watched Wolf of Wallstreet.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Chanting lana lol


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Would u guys bang Renee?


Absolutely! Plus she's a wrestling fan and seems a little nerdy, so if I wasn't already engaged, I'd marry her too!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Eulonzo said:


> Don't like how the Usos got no reactions.


No reaction?

When they said "when I say U, you say SO..." The crowd did chant SO. 

It was pitiful to hear John Cena scream "O" though :no:


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Usooos and Cenaaaa! My homies bro :dance :agree:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh God, Cesaro and Henry's match was 'ugh' before. Why a rematch?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Randy looks about a decade younger than usual next to Batista and Triple H.


Thats because Randy Orton is the baby of Evolution


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Rollins!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Henry/Cesaro? :lel

Just another match for Cesaro to wow the crowd for about 10 seconds when he lifts/swings or does the Neutralizer on Mark Henry.

DID HE JUST SAY SETH RYANS? :ti


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Sad that Main Event's theme music is 1000 times better than Raw's yet still mediocre at best.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"BLIMEY! ME SEE FOOKIN SEFF ROLEINS!"


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Shield on already? Ah well come on Rollins :mark:


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Simply Flawless said:


> :ex:
> 
> My baby Randy always cheers me up after a crotch punch inducing Cena promo


lol I've been searching for the perfect way to describe a Cena promo to my friend who recently started watching wrestling. This is it. Thank you. :lmao


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Seth! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"I'm A Dean Ambrose girl" sign I wonder if that's someone on this site


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"Arc-teck" :jbl


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



ROLLINS said:


> That's what it seems like, unfortunately. They are Cena's little bitch boys.
> 
> "When I say bitch, you say boy!"


....Thanks, I nearly choked on my Barq's laughing.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The Animal is here Hell Yeah!!!!


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

SETH ROLLINS THE TRUR STAR OF THE SHIELD


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Y2-Jerk said:


> "I'm A Dean Ambrose girl" sign I wonder if that's someone on this site


Or one of the idiot fangirls on Tumblr/Twitter.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

BAWSE!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



hng13 said:


> lol I've been searching for the perfect way to describe a Cena promo to my friend who recently started watching wrestling. This is it. Thank you. :lmao


Cena just isnt funny i'd rather seriously punch myself in the lady area than watch/hear it


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Batista vs. Roman Reigns in an hour long Iron Man match. Who gets gassed first?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

missed the first hour in a half. Did I miss Paige already?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ring announcer!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



SAMCRO said:


> Are the Usos Cena's personal bitches that run to his rescue anytime he's outnumbered?


Or maybe they're just doing their jobs and being good babyfaces 
:leo


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Only officials are allowed at ringside. :hhh2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Triple H :trolling.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Da fuckery is HERE.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

VIPAH!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Seth ain't going to give a fuck he's still going to beat all your old asses


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Damn that cut.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Rollins is cool as fuck.. future star for real


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

OMG WHAT A TWIST GUYS :|


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Duh...thanks, Michael Cole, we would have never figured this out without your explanation..Now, I need to go find my drool cup, duh...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Seth is fucking beautiful. Jesus.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Would u guys bang Renee?


Is this even a serious question? She's an 11/10


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dirty AF that Batista comes out to Evolution's theme but Orton and Triple H get their own theme songs...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Poor Batista has to use the groups music, he doesn't get his own...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



autechrex said:


> Is this even a serious question? She's an 11/10


:clap


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Batista doesn't even come out to his own theme. :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Sweet jesus please let Randy be a better ref than Eva Marie:lmao


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

dat bald patch


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

If Hardy and Punk procreated, that fucked up kid would look exactly like Seth physically.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Justin Roberts should take Notes from Triple H :HHH2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Man, I can't get over how old Batista looks now.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This is awesome


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Borias said:


> Poor Batista has to use the groups music, he doesn't get his own...


Evolution theme > Batista Theme


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"This is the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen" - Michael Cole

Cole, you had to call Cena/Wyatt from the last PPV. Trust me, you've seen sillier.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Seth can't make decisions?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This is so gay.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Never did he have to say Reigns like that, though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The fuckery of it all. 
Roman having to fucking speak. Hell.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Reigns on Commentary


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Titty Master on commentary. :clap


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



cookiepuss said:


> Or maybe they're just being doing their jobs and being good babyfaces
> :leo


You're supposed to be biased towards Cena, remember.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Well at least the commentary will be competent now.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"Reign" forgot the s lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:yes Ambrose on commentary :ti genius though how the fuck can the shield give official positions to themselves? I smell fuckary


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

What authority does Seth have to do that? I mean I love Ambrose on commentary don't get me wrong, but Seth has no authority to make a call like that.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Seth is fucking beautiful. Jesus.


:agree:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Seth is fucking beautiful. Jesus.


^ +1 sexy as hell.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

xD7oom said:


> This is so gay.


I don't see any anal sex between two guys in the ring.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm wondering, Seriously, if this crowd is wishing that TNA would come back to England next instead of WWE.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bruh this raw is so boring


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This makes no sense. HHH is in charge


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose on commentary :agree:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This will only work if Reigns channels Chet Lemon or Black Snow.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Who authorized this? Vince? It feels like Triple H was hinting at it kind of when he put on that headset freaking out that someone went over his head.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Awesome Ambrose on commentary


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

that photo of batista is awful, he looks like a regular guy


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

LOL Reigns get his eyebrow split like a wig while Randy just has a tiny dandy bruise on his neck. Whose meant to be the fucking Samoan with a tough head here


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh it's just Ambrose.
My cooter is happy.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose on Commentary FTW


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

AMBROSE ON COMMENTARY


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> Awesome Ambrose on commentary



He's sucking on commentary. Such overrate. Much disappoint. Wow


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dammit he has a headset too.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Brad Maddox worst GM of RAW ever.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I guess this breaks down to become a 3 on 3 tag match later on tonight??


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose making me like him even though I'm trying to resist that white trash charm.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose :clap


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Haha, yaaaas. No Reigns on commentary.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

'Lets go Rollins" chant.

:mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

STAY WITH US


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Wow. Now they're just cutting to commercial breaks without telling the commentators lol


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

GO SETH GO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Complete fuckery but at least Ambrose is channeling his long lost crack daddy on dat commentary :hbk


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



World's Best said:


> He's sucking on commentary. Such overrate. Much disappoint. Wow


dunno what show you're watching, i'm liking it so far. :agree:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Would u guys bang Renee?


Oh come on now, A woman this fine needs to be romanced first! Wined and dined! at least a few times.
:red



In just those few moments, two men have out shined the commentary team for 6 years worth of Raws..
:selfie


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

My stream went off, just come back. I missed that whole Shield/Evolution segment. :cussin::cussin:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bury these 3 shitheads pls Ambrose pls


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

LMAO cuting when Seth was over with the crowd.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm so glad this match is going on right now. I will probably turn off RAW during it's last hour and watch Boondocks.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Dammit he has a headset too.


Well at least he ain't saying shit


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

JBL: "Why is Brad in the trainer's room?" 
Reigns: "Because I put him there."

:ti


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Does the crowd audio sound like complete shite to anyone else?


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I must have missed something. What's with the second announce table?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I like how Seth leaped over the ring steps to avoid crashing into it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Reigns showing his awesome mic skills so far... The dude is aware he has a headset on right?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Reigns is so awkward...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Is Roman not gonna say anything or...?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Idiots in the crowd trying to turn there back when Batista is in control lol not working folks.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



The Matt Reptar said:


> I must have missed something. What's with the second announce table?


German announce table for some reason not like England is near it or anything


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Brad Maddox isn't even really seen anymore. I think they are slowly phasing him out without anyone noticing.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose's mic work is like he's shooting. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Reigns. Adding nothing. Of course. Except for his tresses.


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

LOOL AMBROSSEE


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose :ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose having to speak for Roman. :ti


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose doesn't shut up :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Eulonzo said:


> Ambrose's mic work is like he's shooting. :lmao


:hbk1


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

JTG got more lines on commentary than Roman Reigns


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Is Roman not gonna say anything or...?


They want him to be the "badass quiet guy".


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

He isn't even saying anything. Hahaha


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Not sure if Ambrose can get away with what he just said


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Man Rollins made that clothesline looks awesome lol.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Seth sold that elbow bump like a god damn champ.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"Ha, that's a true story" - Roman Reigns on how hard his mom used to beat him :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Waffelz said:


> Does the crowd audio sound like complete shite to anyone else?


Yes. They completely fucked it up. Was loud as hell in the arena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose is just a beautiful cracked out mess.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> Reigns. Adding nothing. Of course. Except for his tresses.


Shocked he's not yelling "HOOOOOOAHHHHHH" like a total twonk

:lmao


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Rollins selling like a champ.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose going on about 'humbling' is getting boring now


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

You know you can only play the bad ass silent guy act for long before it starts to look less bad ass and more like you can't talk for shit.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Y2-Jerk said:


> Not sure if Ambrose can get away with what he just said


:ambrose2


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, Batista is just worn the fuck out. Breathing so hard haha


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I want Ambrose to read me a book.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TJC93 said:


> Ambrose going on about 'humbling' is getting boring now



He rambles on a lot, then says something halfway decent 10% of the time and people think the entire segment is golden..... This trash talk is so lame :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Really good match so far


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

SLING BLADE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"Come on, Seth."
Amazing commentary, Reigns.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Eulonzo said:


> :ambrose2


What'd he say i missed it.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Roman Reigns vs. Batista 1 hour Iron Match AKA Match of the Century who gets gassed first?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose is amazing.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Is Roman not gonna say anything or...?


What, "GO SETH GO" isn't enough for you? Reigns is Heymanesque tonight on the stick.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The Reigns hate is just laughable at this point


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

No one can tell me that Ambrose is not HBK's crack baby.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Roman's voice sounds so weird on commentary.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Rollins has been carrying the FUCK out of Batista in this match. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Match is meh, but I love having Ambrose at the booth.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ambrose is funny on the mic haha


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Not sure gassed quite describes







tista right about now.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The back of HHH's head looks like a FUPA, can't he iron that shit out or something.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Reigns preparing for his one move


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> I want Ambrose to read me a book.


I agree :agree:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

You guys are trying way too hard to find something bad to say about Reigns :lel


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



-UNDEAD- said:


>


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Somebody get out the oxygen tank, Boretista is gonna need it soon.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Big Dave's hair is terrible :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Batista seriously does look like Mason Ryan now with that goatee.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Those ROLLINS chants. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Sounded like a Daniel Bryan chant. Not a lets go Rollins


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TJC93 said:


> Reigns preparing for his one move


He has 3 if you count his hooooahhhh war cry


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck these matches never end with a clean win.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Have UK raws always been this bad?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Dougwertz said:


> Sounded like a Daniel Bryan chant. Not a lets go Rollins


:ambrose1

It was "lets go Rollins." Not just "Rollins."


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Da flip was that random 'this is awesome' chant?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That's what you call drunken hobo fighting.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

And of course Reigns gets the spear fpalm Boring!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Shit, I thought Orton was having a panic attack, but he was just setting up for a spot.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

WHO GETS THE FINAL FINISHER IN


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

reignswinslol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

UK audience suck.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Did Orton and Reigns just botch slamming his head into the table?


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-AAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

i defiantly thought that was a good match. Both men did their parts


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Imma buy cars!
Imma get clothes!
Imma get clothes!
Imma rock jewels!
Imma fuck hoes!
Imma smoke weed!
Got a lot of drinks!
Steppin out, Gator, Coca-Cola Mink


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Wait, did the crowd just boo Reigns after the spear?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

LOL at Reings going Booed.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bitched out AGAIN
Damn


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Of Course Reigns get the Final Move in


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

witchblade000 said:


> Wait, did the crowd just boo Reigns after the spear?


No, they did his roar.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Batista fights Ambrose and Rollins alone.. Reigns needs a spear only to kill him


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Thought it was the end of the show then :lol


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

RAW has gone downhill big time since Wrestlemania, my attention isn't captivated at all. Losing Bryan to injury made that a thousand times worse.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Maddox needs to be fired for letting the rest of the shield out there to interfere with the match! This guy is worthless! All HHH and Orton were out there doing was simply their assigned jobs! A true travesty.


/heel


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I need my weekly dose of bad news already.


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



El Capitano said:


> Thought it was the end of the show then :lol


This Raw has been so terrible I was hoping it was.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I hate how they fuck with the audio. Cunts.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:kobe5 Cena's in the main event.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Would be a nice book to purchase as a collectors if it didn't have "WWE" censored all over where the "WWF" logo is at.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Potential MOTY at payback between the Shield and evolution. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Words Of Wisdom said:


> RAW has gone downhill big time since Wrestlemania, my attention isn't captivated at all. Losing Bryan to injury made that a thousand times worse.


Raw is not in a good place right now.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Redzero said:


> LOL at Reings going Booed.


LOL at you trying to be funny. They were doing his roar


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Nearly as much Godzilla in that trailer as there was in the whole 2 hour movie


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



gamegenie said:


> Would be a nice book to purchase as a collectors if it didn't have "WWE" censored all over where the "WWF" logo is at.


not anymore


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Did Reigns really get booed? I thought they were just doing his "OOOOOOOOOOOO-WAAAAHHHHH!!!" thing.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> WWE is not in a good place right now.


fixed that for you


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL and people are gonna complain about Reigns hitting his spear, when Rollins was about to beat Batista, and Ambrose got nearly all of the mic time on commentary, and knocked Orton into the barricade with his dive.


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Losing Bryan didnt change the show for me. Im entertained with the Evolution/Shield fued. Theyre playing the story out rather well imo. Cant wait to see Barrett and hopefully Paige tonight :mark::mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dean Ambrose should do the audiobook of Fifty Shades Of Grey


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Eulonzo said:


> Did Reigns really get booed? I thought they were just doing his "OOOOOOOOOOOO-WAAAAHHHHH!!!" thing.


Reigns is the source of cancer and AIDS according to this forum, of course he was booed.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Paige up next.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Get ready for a Diva to get a bigger pop than anyone on the roster


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I honestly wish they would just go back to 2 hours. Right now it's quantity over quality. That's almost the entire WWE right now. 3 Hour Raw, 1 Hour Main Event, 1 Hour Superstars, 1 Hour NXT, and 2 Hour Smackdown every week is just to much to keep up with. I know a lot of these programs are filler but it's still too much on a weekly basis.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Where the fuck is Bad News?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Yaaaaaas Queen Foxxy.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

What's worse than Super Cena......Wonder Woman Paige


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Divas Match. Good. I needed a bathroom break


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TromaDogg said:


> Nearly as much Godzilla in that trailer as there was in the whole 2 hour movie


The First Godzilla Movie back in 1954 had Godzilla in it for about 15-20 mins

Please


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Alicia can't act for shit


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Paige Time. :mark:
Alicia Fox Time :mark:

I'm actually :mark:ing for a Diva's match. Hope they let Paige actually wrestle this time.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Storyline wise Didn't Alicia quit last week?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



gamegenie said:


> What's worse than Super Cena......Wonder Woman Paige


Maybe if Paige was pushed down our throats for 10 years straight.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Man they have fucked with this audio so much. You can somewhat hear the cheers but its so fucking quiet


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



cmiller4642 said:


> Get ready for a Diva to get a bigger pop than anyone on the roster


Wasn't that loud


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Beat the holy living shit out of her Alicia.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Waffelz said:


> Where the fuck is Bad News?


Good question I don't even think he was on WWE programming at all last week. Maybe he's taking some time off to deal with something personal until Payback.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That fucking kick! :ti
Damn.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Paige with DAT underwhelming ass reaction. :banderas


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This match again...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh they are wrestling again for the 3rd time. Holy-shit

1st on Superstars, then on RAW 5/12, now on RAW 5/19


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Paige actually looking dominant tonight.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

THIS FUED NEEDS PROMO TIME.

NEEDS.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

They should just have Russell Brand be found passed out in the toilet of the Exotic Express

:lmao


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This Raw is okay, it's by no means awful...SMH.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Y2-Jerk said:


> Storyline wise Didn't Alicia quit last week?


No. She said she wasn't a quitter in the interview


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

nice reception for paige wonder if her family are there.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



ROLLINS said:


> Maybe if Paige was pushed down our throats for 10 years straight.


What difference does that make? Superman booking is still fucking annoying whether you've been with the company 10 years or 10 minutes.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dat big boot to start


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Shit, what a big boot by Alicia.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Alicia can sell pretty great too. One of the best improvements ive seen.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> THIS FUED NEEDS PROMO TIME.
> 
> NEEDS.


But then people would bitch that they both can't talk, it's boring, piss break, etc etc.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Not a lot of chanting from the crowd tonight. The fuck is up with that?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> Oh they are wrestling again for the 3rd time. Holy-shit
> 
> 1st on Superstars, then on RAW 5/12, now on RAW 5/19


Well nobody watches Superstars, so it's more like 2 times.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Paige's pussy is always on show through dem shorts


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Alicia Fox was the Divas champ? Where the fuck was I.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Shadowcran said:


> Divas Match. Good. I needed a bathroom break


What was wrong with the other 2 hours and 11 minutes?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Panzer said:


> Not a lot of chanting from the crowd tonight. The fuck is up with that?


Its a taped Raw. WWE edited out a lot of chants.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What difference does that make? Superman booking is still fucking annoying whether you've been with the company 10 years or 10 minutes.


Really? If it's for 10 minutes I can handle it just fine. It's wreslting. People have to look good and at times, dominant.

10 YEARS?

Fuck that shit.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



₵ash®;34416514 said:


> Dat big boot to start


Dat gif
:ti
:maury

Dat Alicia Fox BIG BOOT 
In memory of Test RIP TEST


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Is that backbreaker the only thing Fox can do?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This is the fourth match, no?

Alicia using back breakers galore again...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

If Alicia loses again, she should just put Paige's head through a fuckin chair. Fuck this Superman booking.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm actually looking forward to this match at Payback more than any other match. Insane.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Arcade said:


> Well nobody watches Superstars, so it's more like 2 times.


I watch Superstars. Some of the matches on there are pretty good sometimes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Alicia is making the most out of this opportunity. Yas, queen.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Yes they let Paige lose in her hometown...cry


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

rofl


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Here's your winner and NEW Women's world champion. Alicia Fox!!!!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:O Alicia Fox wins


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

W-What...even happened? Was...there even a finisher? I...okay.

Oh no, they're not trying to make her into another 'crazy girl' gimmick, are they? Lord help me.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Wow. SuperPaige lost a match? 

And in her hometown, too? :shocked:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fox needs some new theme music.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

WTF


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

thank god that title run is over. paige sucked.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

So her shtick is that she acts goofy after the match?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

KICK HER ASS!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Right back to AJ style booking. Yeah... about done with this show. NXT only might be a safer bet for my sanity trying to put up with this shit anymore.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Lol Alicia channeling that Charlie Sheen action


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Queen Alicia :clap


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

To be fair, Alicia's got a shitload more charisma than Paige has.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That ending was bad...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Alicia :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

A mess. A fucking mess. :lmao
Jesus.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I never thought I'd say Alicia Fox is one of the best things about RAW right now.


But Alicia Fox is one of the best things about RAW right now.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Champions losing weekly in non-title matches is by far my absolute #1 pet-peeve of current WWE.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

She stole King's Crown


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

on 2nd thought, this sucks.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm pretty excited for their PPV match, well done Alicia.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Arcade said:


> Well nobody watches Superstars, so it's more like 2 times.


well there was so much talk about that match, it garnered so much talk WWE decided to make it a rematch, and now a 3rd time. 



Although I do like Alicia Fox's new character, I use to see her as a nobody, but she has charisma now.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Was that Action Bronson behind the commentators desk? (Please tell me y'all know who I'm talking about)


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Foxxy's pretty damn brave just drinking after some random ass stranger lol


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> A mess. A fucking mess. :lmao
> Jesus.


You very well know that's one of the best thing about this Raw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Alicia Fox' theme music sounds like something that would be playing in some gay nightclub.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I never thought I'd say Alicia Fox is one of the best things about RAW right now.
> 
> 
> But Alicia Fox is one of the best things about RAW right now.


Agree, 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Paige's new job:

Arrive.

Get beat up.

Lose.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This Raw has sucked.. And how do you have Paige lose of all matches, the one in the UK lol. Company is retarded.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Imagine if someone had crapped in Jerry's crown again :lol


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

And the tradition continues... why does every diva have to lose in their hometown


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Was that actually supposed to be the finish? Gotta hand it to Alicia for having a personality for the first time ever, though.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Damn Harper is a good talker.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Whoa Luke Harper talking!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Unf, Luke Harper's voice and those eyes.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Paige looks really pale,


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Alicia spilling soda on her body :nice


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Usos vs Wyatts at Payback for the titles?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Losing clean again. Ugh. Are we gonna get AJ's reign again?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

One of the worst booked matches I've seen. Way to kill Paige in her home country. This company should lose another 350 million.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Brandough said:


> Was that Action Bronson behind the commentators desk? (Please tell me y'all know who I'm talking about)


I just rewinded it and yup it was. 

Bronsonlino the chef gawd.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I have to say Luke Harper is my favorite out of the Wyatts.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Brandough said:


> Was that Action Bronson behind the commentators desk? (Please tell me y'all know who I'm talking about)


Yeah, that was him. He's there.


----------



## Natalyamark332 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Brandough said:


> Was that Action Bronson behind the commentators desk? (Please tell me y'all know who I'm talking about)


Was literally just about to ask that. He looks exactly like him lol


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

AT LEAST IT WAS A SODA AND NOT AN ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGE

fuck off Lawler!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Having her win one was about damn time for this feud to maybe kick it up a gear. Unsure wether I'd have chosen the UK for the win though.. missed out on a great pop. Oh well, at least that almost guarantees the Payback bout (it's bound to happen) will probably be a bit more even steven action wise..


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



genocide_cutter said:


> Paige looks really pale,


She's quite tanned for a brit.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

WHAT THERAPIST FROM ARRESTED DEVELOPMENT??


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The Wyatts talking about 'evil' earlier on reminded me of these guys...


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Unf, Luke Harper's voice and those eyes.


:lol


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

So is it just a coincidence that Triple H's finisher is named after dog food and he's feuding with Hounds of Justice?

average raw so far.. not really seen anything interesting... happy to see them having somekind of build for IC title though.

And Stephanie's troll segment was a beast.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Words Of Wisdom said:


> This Raw has sucked.. And how do you have Paige lose of all matches, the one in the UK lol. Company is retarded.


So Alicia gets heat...

Plus, if Paige wins every week then people will quickly lose interest in her.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Alicia Fox is entertaining as fuck.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Brandough said:


> Was that Action Bronson behind the commentators desk? (Please tell me y'all know who I'm talking about)


#MR.WONDERFUL ‏@ActionBronson 2h
U ARE MY FAVORITE OF THIS GENERATION BY FAR!!! @WWEBrayWyatt

He's been Tweeting about being at Raw a few times tonight, buddy.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Gary Busy and Alicia Fox should do an intergender match.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



onlytoview said:


> So Alicia gets heat...


Someone gets it :clap:clap


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Sandow Sandwich said:


> :lol


You laughing but I'm dead ass serious.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Alicia Fox has an opportunity to hit big now when you think about it. 

With AJ Lee quitting
and the rest of the Divas working on that Total Divas reality show. 

There's only a few female wrestlers left.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Hey it's the computer generated commercial man!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TromaDogg said:


> The Wyatts talking about 'evil' earlier on reminded me of these guys...


:mark: Damn I miss those guys


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I just rewinded it and yup it was.
> 
> Bronsonlino the chef gawd.


Wait Bronson is in the crowd? Damn nice spotting him.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I just rewinded it and yup it was.
> 
> Bronsonlino the chef gawd.


Damn WWE can't even show any love to Bronson smh


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Hurry the fuck up and give us Barrett.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Unf, Luke Harper's voice and those eyes.


:mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



DashingRKO said:


> :mark: Damn I miss those guys


Same here. For jobbers, they were pretty entertaining.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> You laughing but I'm dead ass serious.


I somewhat agree with you about Harper. :agree:


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



gamegenie said:


> Alicia Fox has an opportunity to hit big now when you think about it.




this is the wwe, they'll fuck it up some how. :lel


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Come on Ziggler!!! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That pop for Ziggler. 

He is the most popular guy that the WWE is doing nothing with.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I think Alicia Fox should win the title at Payback & lose it back to Paige at Money In The Bank. It would help get Paige over more as a face to actually be chasing the title.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

So we still call them Pay Per Views?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Massive pop for Ziggles.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Monster pop for ziggler!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Why is everyone bitching about Paige losing? Aside from her last NXT match, this is the first match she's lost on TV since being called up. Her first loss in over a MONTH. Shit, I would have LOVED to see AJ get that kind of booking in the late stages of her reign.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Mark Henry is going to flatten Dolph Ziggler. 


*Classic Heel King:* The referee will have to scrape him up off the ring mat when Henry's done with him.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

One choice: Spend the night with AJ Lee or Paige. Who do u choose? I say Paige.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

A Ziggler/Barrett match/feud could be pretty great actually now that both guys have some fan support and momentum.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Nicky Midss said:


> thank god that title run is over. paige sucked.


Um...it was a non title match.

And a lot of you guys do realize this is Paige's first loss right? AJ Lee-like booking? Fucking get out of here with these idiotic comments.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Did Henry fart or something?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

SMILIN' MARK IS GONNA WHIP SOME WIGS!


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



SkandorAkbar said:


> this is the wwe, they'll fuck it up some how. :lel


Lol. Yeah.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



hng13 said:


> Foxxy's pretty damn brave just drinking after some random ass stranger lol




Ha, the last person I remember someone doing that is Cena.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Well, so we have Henry versus BNB at Payback.. That makes me sad already because I am afraid of how that's going to end.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh my god, Tito. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Buy some fucking chairs WWE


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> One choice: Spend the night with AJ Lee or Paige. Who do u choose? I say Paige.


I say AJ. I much prefer the latina look though. And AJ's ass.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Barretts pop will be BIG


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

We're still to get the shitty Express and main event. Is there even time for Barrett? :/


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

What a weird Fameasser


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That was not a good move at all.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Would love a Ziggler/Barrett match for the IC title.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Who here is watching Superstars this week?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I know Ziggler's not going to win, let's just hope he at least stalls time till the clock runs out so it isn't Barrett/Henry. Barrett deserves MUCH better.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Waffelz said:


> We're still to get the shitty Express and main event. Is there even time for Barrett? :/


Doubt he'll wrestle, but he'll certainly make an appearance.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Angels Will Fall said:


> Buy some fucking chairs WWE


:lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

At least Ziggler isn't getting squashed.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Damn is Ziggler going to beat the clock??


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Who here is watching Superstars this week?


Of course I am. :mark: Gotta see Swagger.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> At least Ziggler isn't getting squashed.


That's what I thought would happen.

Fuck you WWE I don't want to see another shitty RVD feud


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

'Shades of The British Bulldog'

Why the fuck would Henry be trying to channel The British Bulldog, even if he is in the UK?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Sigh. One big sigh.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

BAD NEWS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

WWE be like "Oh you think Ziggler gonna win? NOPE!"


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

BOOOOOM! :barrett


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

LOL, lame PPV match.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

You have to be shitting me....RVD again? Jesus. If they were gonna have Ziggler hit his finisher he might as well have won the damn thing.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Shocked, BNB pop wasn't that loud


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Doubt he'll wrestle, but he'll certainly make an appearance.


I'm thinking his little segment in Stephs' promo was his appearance. He didn't appear last week in person at all. I'm wondering if he's got a few weeks off for some sort of personal issue. Pretty bad timing if that's the case, shame the same is happening to Bryan.





Oh, nevermind. There he is.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggler stay failing. :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:ti
Henry still being buried for raising Bryans hand


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Well ok, I was wrong there. The war of the 3 letter acronyms round 2! BNB Vs. RVD!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Banez said:


> So is it just a coincidence that Triple H's finisher is named after dog food and he's feuding with Hounds of Justice?


HHH: Shield, at Payback, you 3 will be on the receiving end of a







:hhh2


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Well it's just a miracle Ziggler was actually booked strong for once.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

FUCK YESSSS


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggler losing here tonight adds more fuel to the Disgruntled Workers Stable that is possibly going to form. This stable could consist of Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes, The Miz, Damien Sandow, Alica Fox, and a couple others.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

RVD is as dead as when Abyss Janice'd him.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Hahahhahaha Bulldog theme


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

British Bulldog coming out?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Barrett :ti


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

WWF Over The Edge > WWE Payback. 



R.I.P. British Bulldog.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

HOLY FUCK they edited out so many chants for Barrett. WOW.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



El Capitano said:


> Well it's just a miracle Ziggler was actually booked strong for once.


What am I missing here? He lost...lol


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

WWE couldn't find something for Barrett that got him a proper entrance? Weak


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, he just attempted to bury the entire US

:HA


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Great hit by BNB


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fucking yanks. Hahahaha.

Shitty way to use him but ah well.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fucking Cena. Back in the day Bulldog headlined all of the shows in the UK. The main event should have been Bad News Barrett vs someone like Ziggler


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"bloody" yank... wonder if WWE knows this is the british equivalent of saying "fucking" :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

RVD please just go away.
And yes I know that's not constructive criticism.
RVD please just go away.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Guys Disgruntled Workers Stable that is booked strong yay or nay?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Should have had Barrett come out with his music and cut a promo in the ring, missed opportunit


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



cookiepuss said:


> What am I missing here? He lost...lol


He hit his finisher on Mark Henry and just missed out on beating the clock. That's strong booking compared to his recent run :lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Bray Wyatt said:


> WWE couldn't find something for Barrett that got him a proper entrance? Weak


The way they booked Paige it's probably better he didn't have a match.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh Ziggles...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Southerners would take offense to be being called a yank. :maury


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Time for Boondocks


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd has been utter shite and I blame WWE for editing, so quiet and just inconsistent. Stupid when they do that.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



KaNeInSaNe said:


> "bloody" yank... wonder if WWE knows this is the british equivalent of saying "fucking" :lmao


Not really it's hardly considered swearing. Plus the WWE have been allowing the likes of Bitch and Bastard to be said on air recently


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

They need to sign Senor Sour to the roster. :lol Put him in a feud with Sin Cara maybe.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



gamegenie said:


> Time for Boondocks


My n!gga


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Panzer said:


> Southerners would take offense to be being called a yank. :maury


Yep. You might as well call me British too.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Did Zack Ryder go on the tour?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



KaNeInSaNe said:


> "bloody" yank... *wonder if WWE knows this is the british equivalent of saying "fucking"* :lmao


Umm...no its not.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I once knew a dog that had survived being run over 3 times, snakebit 5 times, and had recurring mange of the worst kind. That dog shit things prettier than this episode of Raw.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



KaNeInSaNe said:


> "bloody" yank... wonder if WWE knows this is the british equivalent of saying "fucking" :lmao


No, not at all. It's a pretty mild cuss word here as well, no worse than 'damn'.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

It's Party Time, Rosebuds!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

fuck yes Adam!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Roses theme takes too long to get to the hook


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



KaNeInSaNe said:


> "bloody" yank... wonder if WWE knows this is the british equivalent of saying "fucking" :lmao


It really isn't.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh No Adam Rose, time for the Acid Trip


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Its party time!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Did Zack Ryder go on the tour?


the bunny is Zack Ryder


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh fuck this guy


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Pretty sure Adam Rose is actually a cult leader. Suck the lollipop instead of drinking the koolaid.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"How did that stupid bunny get through customs?"

This might be the greatest thing JBL has ever said on commentary. No joke.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

There's Zack Ryder in the bunny costume.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

'Is that Boris Johnson in there?'

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Zack Ryder getting that TV time!!
In a suit, but still..
Zack Ryder getting that TV time!!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



KaNeInSaNe said:


> "bloody" yank... wonder if WWE knows this is the british equivalent of saying "fucking" :lmao


I've lived in Britain all my life and never has "Yank" been used as a synonym for "fucking" It is a derogatory term for Americans


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The bunny should be the next WWE champ


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I wonder if that rabbit or one of those party people will become a WWE wrestler in the next 10 years, much like how Sandow was once the Easter bunny...


Food for thought, we could be looking at the next Cena dancing in a penguin suit


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Adam Rose is over here


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This is so fuckin stupid...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

DAMN Renee there guys u all wanna spend the night with her? I sure do.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd full of Rosebuds I see.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Hate him so so so so so so so much


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Hey... some love for Rose. Though.. that was weird.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm...I'm trying to like Adam Rose, but they're making it difficult.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Your not funny Adam fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Pretty sure Adam Rose is actually a cult leader. Suck the lollipop instead of drinking the koolaid.


:ti


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I like that nurse


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

wheres my hamburger


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dat girl in the Captain American outfit is sexy.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Guarantee he won't get this same reaction next week


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Boy, does this suck on a psychedelic level....


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

this guy sucks balls (N)


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This guy would make a great manager


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Be a rosebud! :lol Sing that shit london!


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This is terrible.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

fpalm I hate this shit.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Milk Truck all of them please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



TheGMofGods said:


> "How did that stupid bunny get through customs?"
> 
> This might be the greatest thing JBL has ever said on commentary. No joke.


Yeah. that was pretty funny.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm going to make that Captain America my waifu.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Why are they making him out to be English?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



onlytoview said:


> I've lived in Britain all my life and never has "Yank" been used as a synonym for "fucking" It is a derogatory term for Americans


I think he was saying _bloody_ is equivalent to fuck, not yank.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That SOB ripping off Fandango! 


Ohh fuck sake stop this.. Please!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I see Adam Rose getting stale really quickly.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

this is why WWE is so bad now. holy hell this is god awful. even renee's sexy ass can't save this segment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This is embarassing fpalm

This shit sucks lol...finally Jack Swagger :mark:


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Remember when this guy was Leo Kruger? :sad:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Here comes dem' muricans'!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

JACKKKKKKKKK :mark:
THEY'RE SINGING HIS THEME YAY!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Waffelz said:


> Why are they making him out to be English?


Baha he's clearly Sarf Africaaayn


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Maybe I'm just a little too drunk right now but I kinda like this adam Rose guy. He's fucking weird.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Both Rose's and Swagger's themes are over. Nice.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

hey look, it's cesaro's theme


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd was chanting to the Real American theme, hahaha


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Zeb is fucking gold.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao :lmao :lmao

"Cut the music. Shut up."

I can't breathe :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Gotta love Zeb: "Shut up" :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This is so BAD

Jesus


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Zeb here to save the day!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Thwagger is going to be so mad when Swagger jobs to Rose at Payback....


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Hahahahha Swagger feuding with this lemon jobber


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Sadly he's only over in this country :lol


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

People bitching about a little comedy segment. Lighten up you fucking lemons.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That bunny has mad cow lol.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> JACKKKKKKKKK :mark:
> THEY'RE SINGING HIS THEME YAY!


It was A LOT louder than it come across on this show that's for sure.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck off Zeb he doesn't fit in here


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Rose looks like a star with this crowd. He's over for one night only! :jay2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Unf, Swagger looking finer and finer each night. Colter keeping up that amazing mic work as always.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Adam Rose is over as fuck here, holy shit


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Nothing like partying with a dude who is sober.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

renee is so beautiful.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Adam is AWESOME hahaha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lol aww man this is silly.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Zeb: I'm gonna get that wascawwy wabbit, heheheheheheh


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

WHO ARE YA WHO ARE YA


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Seeing the outfits that the group Adam has with him is just hilarious


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao Zeb is awesome.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck off with that what chant


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"You're a lemon" is an awkward chant. Better off singing his song.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bunny is the star!! Get that mask to fit and let him wrestle.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Rose VS Zeb :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Watch out Zeb, Rose will probably drop his pants now


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh shit, the vest is off.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Why doesn't the rest of the scooby gang just jump Swagger?

Lol at your a Lemon chants :ti


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I wanted to see Dutch wrestle :sad:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Kick the Rabbit!!


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Excruciatingly cringe worthy stuff, cannot wait for them to give up on Adam Rose in a few weeks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This is horrible as fuck. Add this shit to El Torito/ Hornswoggle


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"You're a lemon"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

<3 london crowds :lol


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"one day i wont be watching Adam party while i wear this bunny suit, I will be watching Adam go down to me!"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Yay Swagger got the upperhand.......for like 5 seconds. God, screw this feud. Hope it's over after Payback. 

Loved the little evil laugh from Jack. <3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Look at his awful face


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

And Roses entourage watches him get his ass beat. Some company he keeps! :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

brb smoking a Jeffrey with mah ****** Adam Rose :dance


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao Swagger getting humiliated by dis guy! :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Swaggar was awesome in that segment, like this fued alot.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck sakes I wanted an EN-GER-LAND -EN-GER-LAND chant at Zeb


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I would allow Renee to poo on my chest at her request.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I want to go punch Russell Brand in the face for giving WWE the idea to give us Adam Rose


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

kill the wabbit! Kill the wabbit!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Chan Hung said:


> This is horrible as fuck. Add this shit to El Torito/ Hornswoggle


How dare you compare this shit fest to the greatest feud of this generation!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Thank God this lame fuck and his lame dancing is over with :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

THat was better near the end... have him snap once in a while and party rest of the time. Could be fun.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Captain America girl was pretty easy on the eyes though.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Why didn't Rose's butt buddies jump Swagger? What a bunch of retards :clap:clap


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

More over than anyone else :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dat Capt America chick. Fuck :wall


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Thinking this moonshine I'm drinking made that segment 10 times better then it should of been. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Let's just do:

Fandango vs. El Torito vs. 3MB vs. Hornswoggle vs. Los Matadores vs. Adam Rose vs. Rosebuds

:vince$


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:jbl "GO TO COMMERCIAL"

Couldn't agree more there bradshaw fpalm


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck all you cunts who can't deal with a comedy segment that isn't half bad.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



onlytoview said:


> I've lived in Britain all my life and never has "Yank" been used as a synonym for "fucking" It is a derogatory term for Americans


The poster you quoted, quoted "bloody", not "Yank"


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This Adam Rose gimmick would've worked well.....in the mid late 90s


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Ross's theme is starting to grow on me


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Captain America girl look good in the suit


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

so many lemons..


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

FFS Swagger better win this feud!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Get Ric Flair and Iron Sheik on that Legends show and maybe I'll tune in.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Simply Flawless said:


> I want to go punch Russell Brand in the face for giving WWE the idea to give us Adam Rose


In the Russell Brand world, that might be misconsrued as a thumbs up...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

WWE does not know how to book heels AT ALL. They are supposed to have the upper hand throughout the majority of the feud and lose at the PPV. 

Rose is making Swagger and Zeb look like his bitch, and will promptly beat him at the PPV as well. Making him look like a useless twat. Great job wwe.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Chan Hung said:


> This is horrible as fuck. Add this shit to El Torito/ Hornswoggle


I guess somebody didn't watch WeeLC.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



autechrex said:


> I would allow Renee to poo on my chest at her request.


Me too. Renee can piss all over me if she wants as long as I get some...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Don't pretend you didn't love that.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Swagger is so fucking wooden in any sort of segment, decent in ring shit everywhere else.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That gimmick is so cheesy, I love it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Some people don't know english slang clearly


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I want to like Adam Rose, I can't stand his groupies.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



x78 said:


> Don't pretend you didn't love that.


I liked it


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



SideTableDrawer said:


> I want to like Adam Rose, I can't stand his groupies.


not even Bunny??????


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

From Leo Krueger to Adam Rose, how could you mess up so badly.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



gamegenie said:


> The poster you quoted, quoted "bloody", not "Yank"


Lol yes, not sure why anyone would've thought I meant yank


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



KingLobos said:


> WWE does not know how to book heels AT ALL. They are supposed to have the upper hand throughout the majority of the feud and lose at the PPV.
> 
> Rose is making Swagger and Zeb look like his bitch, and will promptly beat him at the PPV as well. Making him look like a useless twat. Great job wwe.


Uh.. no that's called boring booking. How bout trying something that isn't "heel wins on TV loses at PPV lol that was so stupid?" I mean, why do you think people are sick of Cena at this point?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Angels Will Fall said:


> so many lemons..


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Adam Rose is massively over in the UK. Could've seen it coming, yet didn't. Funny.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Man, can Swagger sink any lower? Although. I actually enjoy Adam Rose lol.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Me too. Renee can piss all over me if she wants as long as I get some...


Why say this on a public wrestling forum :kobe


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Dan Rodmon said:


> FFS Swagger better win this feud!


Haha, clearly not, dude. Just hope they do it quick like a bandaid. Just have him lose at Payback and keep Rose as far away from him as possible.



Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Swaggar was awesome in that segment, like this fued alot.


Swagger takes a shitty situation and makes the best of it. Even when he's being buried he sells any feud he has perfectly. Damn shame he's getting this treatment. Hopefully he'll drift onto a better feud or hover in the midcard and get up some victories after this feud because it's killing all his credibility and wasting his talent.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

God dam it..... I just hummed Adam Roses theme song.....i am very disappointed in myself


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Why am I reminded of the Oddities?


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



BoundForMania said:


> From Leo Krueger to Adam Rose, how could you mess up so badly.


IKR. fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Well that's random.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

WWE missed the boat having Russell Brand revealed as the Bunny who then proceeds to batter the fuck outta Rose


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Adam Rose and Sheamus to team in the future?

Too many lemons and 'TOO MANY LIMES'.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

'Earth, Blow Me' :vince3:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

They edited his boos :lmao


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Kabraxal said:


> Uh.. no that's called boring booking. How bout trying something that isn't "heel wins on TV loses at PPV lol that was so stupid?" I mean, why do you think people are sick of Cena at this point?


and having the heels look like bitches is why no one has heel heat anymore


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh look its the biggest Heel in the company and his two stooges.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Usos need to ditch this asshole and stop being in his matches.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao John Cena suuuucks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

JOHN CENA SUUUUUUUUUCKS haha love it


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Why say this on a public wrestling forum :kobe


Just trollin man just like everyone else does about Renee.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Hulk Hogan returns on Smackdown but first Today's Hogan in the Main Event


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Words Of Wisdom said:


> Man, can Swagger sink any lower? Although. I actually enjoy Adam Rose lol.


Are we surprised? Regardless, Swagger remains relevant and over somehow. Adam Rose could easily drift down to jobbing shortly after this feud. It's crappy as hell rn but I'm hoping there's payoff in the end. The last two years of his career has been nothing but being used to get other people over/more relevant (Ziggler, Del Rio, Cesaro, and now Adam Rose)...hopefully he'll get something in return for once.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That hottie in the captain america outfit will have a better carreer than adam rose.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Haha, clearly not, dude. Just hope they do it quick like a bandaid. Just have him lose at Payback and keep Rose as far away from him as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger takes a shitty situation and makes the best of it. Even when he's being buried he sells any feud he has perfectly. Damn shame he's getting this treatment. Hopefully he'll drift onto a better feud or hover in the midcard and get up some victories after this feud because it's killing all his credibility and wasting his talent.


Indeed. Swagger should have destroyed Rose and I was praying he would attack the fucking bunny :lmao

But this WWE booking we're talking about. Always make the heels look like bitches.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

THEY'RE HERE! :mark:


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

It's really sad that Cena needs the Usos to get some cheers. And even that didn't help.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

When was the last time Cena main evented Raw? It feels like it's been quite a while.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:clap


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:clap :clap


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

American crowds suck compared to this crowd. Best since New Orleans after Mania.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Clap on london!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That guy behind commentary is drunk as fuck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



p862011 said:


> and having the heels look like bitches is why no one has heel heat anymore


O not saying the WWE booking of most heels is any better.. but the old tired heel booking belongs in the past and needs to keep the fuck away . Have both look strong so when the PPV happens, you really don't know what's going to happen.. shocking idea I know.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Okay I guess I was wrong... they're back to having Bray saying the city's name


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



p862011 said:


> and having the heels look like bitches is why no one has heel heat anymore


Exactly.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I really thought the John Cena sucks chant would catch on. Guess not. First time I have heard it good since the Raw after mania


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Does anyone here like Bunny?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cena and Wyatt? Well that's all for me, been a pleasure with a smaller crowd here!
Peace out!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dem cell phone lights in the darkness during the Wyatt entrance :mark:

Love it when that happens


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Luke Harper looks like he just took a bath in piss... love it


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Just trollin man just like everyone else does about Renee.


trolling? yeah right. i would let renee cut my limbs off and you know you would too.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Does Harper piss on his shirt before coming out?


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

pretty epic sight with all those flashlights during wyatts entrance


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Hot damn, Harper hit the Olympic slam! :clap


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



autechrex said:


> trolling? yeah right. i would let renee cut my limbs off and you know you would too.


Man I would not go that far................


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I turn on Raw and see nothing but clusterfuck and botchamania. 

Good night-till next week in the USA..


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Lol we need a gif of Rowan rocking the chair for bray :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Does Luke Harper put Bacon grease on his Shirts before a Show?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Indeed. Swagger should have destroyed Rose and I was praying he would attack the fucking bunny :lmao
> 
> But this WWE booking we're talking about. Always make the heels look like bitches.


I'm not even sure if Swagger's even made to look like a bitch...more just like a giant goof who can't seem to get things just right. It's like he's always falling short ever so slightly. 
AKA he's amazing enough talent to put other people over and carry them in feuds and matches, but the WWE don't value enough for him to ever get a pay off.

I'm just glad his fine, talented ass is on my tv screen at this point. I've given up hope in the WWE doing anything decent with him. Dude will be a glorified with no title reigns until he retires at like 45, putting over other talent day in and day out.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Man I would not go that far................


Yeah...that's pushing it


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Man I would not go that far................


:lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

After someone's earlier statement, I'm now looking for the USO's to change their names to John Cena's Bitch Boys.

Or Cena's Samoan Suckoff
or Cena's Jock carriers..


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm not even sure if Swagger's even made to look like a bitch...more just like a giant goof who can't seem to get things just right. It's like he's always falling short ever so slightly.
> AKA he's amazing enough talent to put other people over and carry them in feuds and matches, but the WWE don't value enough for him to ever get a pay off.
> 
> I'm just glad his fine, talented ass is on my tv screen at this point. I've given up hope in the WWE doing anything decent with him. Dude will be a glorified with no title reigns until he retires at like 45, putting over other talent day in and day out.


Or he fucked his chance up last year when he got arrested when he was Wrestlemania bound to win the title and potentially his biggest push ever.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Shadowcran said:


> After someone's earlier statement, I'm now looking for the USO's to change their names to John Cena's Bitch Boys.
> 
> Or Cena's Samoan Suckoff
> or Cena's Jock carriers..


Damn son, settle down


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Does Harper piss on his shirt before coming out?


nah, it's the Kung Pao chicken


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

"John Cena sucks" :yes


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



BoundForMania said:


> Or he fucked his chance up last year when he got arrested when he was Wrestlemania bound to win the title and potentially his biggest push ever.


This right here. Repped.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Shadowcran said:


> nah, it's the Kung Pao chicken


:lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

This crowd :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Harper is such a skilled wrestler. I love watching his matches


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Annoying Adam Rose song


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



LigerJ81 said:


> Does Luke Harper put Bacon grease on his Shirts before a Show?


No funny enough they have clothes the have stains on them like made onto the clothes. I have seen them at like walmarts and stuff but nobody really wears them ofcourse but i think thats how Haper's clothes look dingy and not actually be


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> *I'm not even sure if Swagger's even made to look like a bitch...more just like a giant goof who can't seem to get things just right. It's like he's always falling short ever so slightly.*
> AKA he's amazing enough talent to put other people over and carry them in feuds and matches, but the WWE don't value enough for him to ever get a pay off.
> 
> I'm just glad his fine, talented ass is on my tv screen at this point. I've given up hope in the WWE doing anything decent with him. Dude will be a glorified with no title reigns until he retires at like 45, putting over other talent day in and day out.


That's exactly it. Perfect.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Damn they even edited part of the 5 Knuckle Shuffle


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

fuck you king


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> Harper is such a skilled wrestler. I love watching his matches


This. I love watching him in the ring.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Holy shit, that was awesome.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Gator roll transitioned into an underhook suplex, then a pop-up into a German suplex, then a back suplex dropped into a facebuster, then a running headscissors takedown, then a dropkick and then a suicide dive. Damn nature Harper, you scary! :mark: :clap


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



LigerJ81 said:


> Does Luke Harper put Bacon grease on his Shirts before a Show?


They clearly don't have a female around in their shack men are crap at doing their own washing


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bruiser Brody reborn.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

DAT HURRICARANA


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Adam Rose's theme is REALLY over tonight.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Dat Hurricarana :kg1


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



BoundForMania said:


> Or he fucked his chance up last year when he got arrested when he was Wrestlemania bound to win the title and potentially his biggest push ever.


Oh God, hahaha, this old tired excuse. As if his booking in 2009-2011 wasn't crap when he did nothing wrong. As if he didn't pay his dues twice over to the WWE as well as to the state. Puh-lease. If we can ex hardcore drug addicts and alcoholics as champions (Orton, Hardys, Angle) then we can give the dude that did a little puff-puff and got caught once a midcard title ever so often and not have him lose literally every single match. 

Yeah, you can cut this b/s out right now because you sound stupid. 


Ugh, are they really singing Rose's theme rn? fpalm


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> DAT HURRICARANA


PUSH LUKE HARPER. NOOOOWWW


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

ugly ass tornada ddt lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

What a Tornado DDT


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fruity Pebbles chant! :rock


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Boocena sucks?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Followed by Cena's shitty version :ti


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, how good is Harper in the ring?! :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lol Cena's hurricanrana


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Luke Harper is damn good in the ring,


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Very fond of Luke Harper's style. Very simple and not all that flashy but it fits him well and is just very appealing to me.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fruity Pebbles chant! :rock


Now trending on twitter :rock4


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Awesome torture rack to neck breaker there. Harper's looking great tonight.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I love Luke Harper, for a big guy he can do alot of shit you wouldn't expect someone his size to really do


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Props to John Boy for busting out the diving tornado DDT, but that 'rana was pretty meh. Harper with a torture rack into a neckbreaker to further cement his badass moveset.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Wow shades of Kanyon there with that rack-to-neckbreaker there by Harper :clap


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I can't praise Harper enough. The guy is awesome in the ring.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Luke Harper looks like hes having a lot of fun with this gimmick, i love it


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Luke Harper is great.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

El Capitano said:


> Followed by Cena's shitty version :ti



:lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

BRAY :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Welp, that's one way for me to hate the Usos.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bray destroying the Usos :yes


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

ABIGAILS EVERYWHERE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That was sick. BRAY.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:clap to that running Sister Abigail as well


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

taka reference


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Is it in this fucker's contract that he can kick out of finishers on a whim?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

super cena at his best fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Considering these 6 men have clashed numerous times over and over again, I give them all props for managing to keep things relatively fresh and exciting.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

If harper doesn't assert himself as the big guy with the best work rate in the next two years it will be a crime.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cena involved in another match consisting of "this is awesome chants"?


:cena3


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Good job rowan


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

JBL calling the Michinoku Driver. :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Someone needs to gif those 2 sister abigals.

Those were gorgeous.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Taka name drop!!


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Fuckin super cena bullshit. Harper through out moves that would end any other match multiple times. Shit.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Good on JBL for actually calling the Michinoku Driver :clap


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Luke Harper is a monster in that ring. He can do everything.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Oh God, hahaha, this old tired excuse. As if his booking in 2009-2011 wasn't crap when he did nothing wrong. As if he didn't pay his dues twice over to the WWE as well as to the state. Puh-lease. If we can ex hardcore drug addicts and alcoholics as champions (Orton, Hardys, Angle) then we can give the dude that did a little puff-puff and got caught once a midcard title ever so often and not have him lose literally every single match.
> 
> Yeah, you can cut this b/s out right now because you sound stupid.
> 
> ...


No, he wasn't a main event player like the guys you mentioned, WWE would lose out if they lost Orton,Hardy and Angle, if they lost Swagger they wouldn't be effected because as you said he isn't a main eventer and WWE haven't made him a big enough name, its his own stupidity that has fucked him over, why would you get arrested just as your carear looks to finally be going places. He won't ever get the opportunity again because WWE will be afraid he will do it again.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Thuganomics said:


> Cena involved in another match consisting of "this is awesome chants"?
> 
> 
> :cena3


And his egotistical ass probably thinks they're directed at him


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

If only we can have this crowd every week.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Cena always 'hurt' when he should put the guy over


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Chrome said:


> If only we can have this crowd every week.



Next week's crowd's gonna be shit. Knoxville, TN? :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Put him in the phone box and throw him off the stage


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I could easily watch Cena getting destroyed for 3 hours


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Chrome said:


> If only we can have this crowd every week.


Yeah.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I guess the Usos are fucking dead.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The crowd is LOUD


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

HE THREWW HIS FUCKING SNEAKERS IN THE CROWD


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fuckin hell.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Drinking + Raw in London = Fun times :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

:lol :clap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

MORE FUCKING PAINFUL SINGING fpalm 

:lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Bray please


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

They need to sacrifice a make a wish kid to their cult


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Put him in the phone box and throw him off the stage


You know that Cena is like Godzilla motherfucker could survive a nuclear blast and STILL win


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Well this cements it, cena ain't staying down for the ten count at payback.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Counting cause the last man standing match....for those that didn't know why he countin


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Epic


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

he's got the whole world in his hands.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Great ending. :wyatt


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ugh...Super Cena will be at his finest display at payback. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

HOORAY! CENA KILLS WYATT'S CAREER AT PAYBACK! :cena3


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> Well this cements it, cena ain't staying down for the ten count at payback.


U DONT SAY


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure about the rest of you, but I've enjoyed this Raw.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Time for Bray to be the World heavyweight champion IMO.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> Well this cements it, cena ain't staying down for the ten count at payback.


As if we didn't already know that. Cena aint putting over young talent any time soon specially when the company just lost a killing


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

While I love the dynamic of the Wyatt Family and wanna see them for some time to come, it's gonna be interesting to see Harper as a singles competitor. He's damn awesome in the ring, and even though he's only had limited time to talk, something tells me he's got the capability to kill it on the mic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I swear Raw is too fucking happy go lucky-melody related..the dancing and singing is rather annoying.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

loved the ending
When your top face getting destroyed gets the biggest pop :banderas


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

RIP Shoe


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Luke motherfucking Harper.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

That was a terrible raw.. in a string of terrible raws.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Not a bad RAW but it wasn't great either. There's nothing terrible per say about it but the show has definitely lost a lot of momentum since Extreme Rules. Alicia Fox, The Shield, Wyatt when he isn't spinning his wheels and I guess I'm a Rosebud now are what I'm enjoying most about RAW. Everything else is kind of same-old same-old.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Tyrion Lannister said:


> HOORAY! CENA KILLS WYATT'S CAREER AT PAYBACK! :cena3


:lol

Pretty okay Raw. Wasn't the best, but it was better than the Raws we've been getting.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



BoundForMania said:


> No, he wasn't a main event player like the guys you mentioned, WWE would lose out if they lost Orton,Hardy and Angle, if they lost Swagger they wouldn't be effected because as you said he isn't a main eventer and WWE haven't made him a big enough name, its his own stupidity that has fucked him over, why would you get arrested just as your carear looks to finally be going places. He won't ever get the opportunity again because WWE will be afraid he will do it again.


Perhaps I'd take your old, stupid, washed up opinion seriously if you could spell career correctly.

Except no one said Swagger was a main eventer, durrhurr. I said he deserves to be given a solid midcard spot that his talent calls for. And considering one of the Usos was arrested for a DUI and hasn't had his career hindered because of it, Swagger deserves the same courtesy. And yeah, sorry, selling hardcore drugs, beating your wife, and drinking while driving are a million times worse than getting high and a speeding ticket.

One screw up should never, ever ruin someone's career. You're obviously a blind smark with a hate boner for Swagger if you legitimately think his talent should be squandered over one mess up. I'm not entertaining your ridiculous babbling after this because you'll use the same stupid, more than a year old excuses that everyone else does.


Anyways...so-so RAW. Loved the Ziggler/Henry matchup, Harper was amazing, BNB's promo was classic, loved Bray's opening, Adam Rose/Swagger was really good as well. Crap RAW overall, but coulda been worse.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Sandow Sandwich said:


> :lol
> 
> Pretty okay Raw. Wasn't the best, but it was better than the Raws we've been getting.


It's not meant to be funny. It's tragic.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I was sportsentertained. Not goat lvls, but def good enough for me..


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Its amazing how Adam Rose gets over with everyone on this forum because one drunk crowd sings along to his theme. 

I see through the bullshit, this gimmick is the worst in history. Orlando Jordan in TNA beats this crap


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh, I really liked Summer Rae's return. It just...it felt right.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Perhaps I'd take your old, stupid, washed up opinion seriously if you could spell career correctly.
> 
> Except no one said Swagger was a main eventer, durrhurr. I said he deserves to be given a solid midcard spot that his talent calls for. And considering one of the Usos was arrested for a DUI and hasn't had his career hindered because of it, Swagger deserves the same courtesy. And yeah, sorry, selling hardcore drugs, beating your wife, and drinking while driving are a million times worse than getting high and a speeding ticket.
> 
> ...


Your the one name calling and all butt-hurt because I speak the truth, he fucked up, you just gotta.....


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Apparently the Punk chants when Stephanie was doing her promo were that loud they had to show it again to the crowd later without the crowds noise because they couldn't hear her.

Shows how much they edited...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



BoundForMania said:


> Your the one name calling and all butt-hurt because I speak the truth, he fucked up, you just gotta.....












Son, no, just no. You're giving my secondhand embarrassment. Can't even use proper grammar and trying to pass judgment on a talent's personality and have no viable response besides "LOL UR BUTTHURT". Pfft.



Waffelz said:


> Apparently the Punk chants when Stephanie was doing her promo were that loud they had to show it again to the crowd later without the crowds noise because they couldn't hear her.
> 
> Shows how much they edited...


That's downright ridiculous. All in all I was not very fond of this crowd. Only time I liked them was the Adam Rose/Swagger segment.


----------



## avila06 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



BoundForMania said:


> Its amazing how Adam Rose gets over with everyone on this forum because one drunk crowd sings along to his theme.
> 
> I see through the bullshit, this gimmick is the worst in history. Orlando Jordan in TNA beats this crap


IMO nothing was worse than Kizarny.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Didn't someone say that they were gonna address the financialt thing that happened last week? :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Eulonzo said:


> Didn't someone say that they were gonna address the financialt thing that happened last week? :lol


On a conference call to stock holders, not on fucking Raw.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Jack Thwagger said:


> Oh, I really liked Summer Rae's return. It just...it felt right.


That girl has personality. It was a shitty storyline but she took it seriously and sold it. I wish I could say the same about Paige but that girl has shown absolutely 0 personality since her debut. Summer got nothing throughout her run and her return felt bigger than Paige's debut 'cuz the girl owned it and truly embraced her role.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Reaper Jones said:


> That girl has personality. It was a shitty storyline but she took it seriously and sold it. I wish I could say the same about Paige but that girl has shown absolutely 0 personality since her debut. Summer got nothing throughout her run and her return felt bigger than Paige's debut 'cuz the girl owned it and truly embraced her role.


Summer is the best female talent in the company apart from Paige. And since they are clearly hell-bent on sabotaging and destroying Paige, then Summer is the best.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



x78 said:


> Summer is the best female talent in the company apart from Paige. And since they are clearly hell-bent on sabotaging and destroying Paige, then Summer is the best.


They're hell bent on destroying Paige by giving her the title and letting her have a match every week. 

Booking only does so much. The rest is in the hands of the wrestlers themselves. Paige is in no way being destroyed by the WWE. She herself has lacked character, intensity and passion... Things that no amount of booking can accomplish for her.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Reaper Jones said:


> They're hell bent on destroying Paige by giving her the title and letting her have a match every week.
> 
> Booking only does so much. The rest is in the hands of the wrestlers themselves. Paige is in no way being destroyed by the WWE. She herself has lacked character, intensity and passion... Things that no amount of booking can accomplish for her.


They are bent on destroying her by taking away her entire character and persona, giving her the title with no build and having her squashed with next to no offense by below-average workers in literally every match. It's gone past the stage where I can believe that they are just really badly fucking up, TBH it seems to have moved into malicious territory. If you can't see that there's something very wrong with the treatment of Paige ATM then you clearly aren't paying attention.

Summer Rae was fucked over too BTW when they made her Fandango's dancer for a year and didn't allow her to wrestle at all, it's only now that she is on Total Divas that she's getting any sort of credible treatment. I bet 90% of the posters on this forum have no idea how good Summer Rae is in the ring or character-wise.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



x78 said:


> They are bent on destroying her by taking away her entire character and persona, giving her the title with no build and having her squashed with next to no offense by below-average workers in literally every match. It's gone past the stage where I can believe that they are just really badly fucking up, TBH it seems to have moved into malicious territory. If you can't see that there's something very wrong with the treatment of Paige ATM then you clearly aren't paying attention.
> 
> Summer Rae was fucked over too BTW when they made her Fandango's dancer for a year and didn't allow her to wrestle at all, it's only now that she is on Total Divas that she's getting any sort of credible treatment. I bet 90% of the posters on this forum have no idea how good Summer Rae is in the ring or character-wise.


:clap couldn't have said it better. Paige will be fine though.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Solid-great Raw imo.

Having a crowd that actually gives a shit makes me give a shit too. Strange concept, I know.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I loved the crowd's response to the Wyatt family segments, them singing along and using their phones while in the dark gave the whole thing a pretty badass vibe to it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

UK RAW NOTES:

Bray Wyatt is so GOAT on the mic. Epic opener/promo.

Nice to see Summer Rae back.

Alicia Fox did her thing. Athletic as fuck. Sexy too.

Stephanie so sexy in that sweater. What a milf.

LOL @ Cena doing the thing from Wolf of Wall Street. :lmao

Barrett POP OF THE NIGHT!

Ziggler was so close. Poor guy!

Jackie Boy and Zebbie need to have more fun. This gimmick is entertaining. I love the Bunny. Rose and Fandango would make a good team.

Talent of the night were Rollins and Harper.


----------



## dan81 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I think Heyman needs to dropo the " My client Brock lesnar beat the streak" - I understand sticking it to the crowd for a few weeks but its time to put this puppy to bed.. its been what nearly 2 months now of the same speach..


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Judging by the responses, I am happy I woke up today and said "Fuck RAW, I'm going back to sleep".

So glad I didn't put my mind through ANOTHER week of RAW.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh and did anyone notice the Cesaroing/they were humming The Real Americans theme again? :mark: It was brief but oh well. That should keep going, tbh.

I know it's not Cesaro's theme anymore so it's not really Cesaroing, but lol I like the name.


Jack Thwagger said:


> JACKKKKKKKKK :mark:
> THEY'RE SINGING HIS THEME YAY!


They did that with Cesaro when he came out to that music the night after WM 30, though lol.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

One of the funniest botches i've ever seen was when Ryback was going for somekind of powerbomb and Big E "reversed" By hitting perfect faceplant for himself during that beat the clock match


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



dan81 said:


> I think Heyman needs to dropo the " My client Brock lesnar beat the streak" - I understand sticking it to the crowd for a few weeks but its time to put this puppy to bed.. its been what nearly 2 months now of the same speach..


If WWE haven't realized that giving Lesner the win was a mistake, then they do now. Lesner simply isn't around enough for it to have impact. At this point I think HHH should've taken the Streak. At least he's a lifer with the company.


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

My god, all the fans complaining that this "drunk" crowd was cheering for Adam Rose. The whole crowd was a mix of kids, teenagers, adults and they were ALL getting involved. And what does having a drink have to do with anything?

People paid for their tickets, they can do whatever the hell they want. Trust me I was there live and those tickets weren't cheap. Simmer the fuck down and let people enjoy themselves.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

nice to hear Adam got over big (regardless of being in London). will have to check out Stephanie promo later just for a laugh.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I honestly am not that surprised that the Adam Rose chant was haunting the main event, but fuck I couldn't believe how many times they did it tonight/last night. :lmao

My highlights of the show were Bad News Barrett, Adam Rose/Swagger/Colter, The Shield/Evolution, Paige's reaction, The Wyatts, Harper/Cena, pretty much the crowd in general. The crowd honestly made the show feel better than it probably was, imo.

Oh and Harper's hurricanrana/dropkick/suicide dive's were just :moyes1. I'm aware that he did that stuff pre-WWE but it was awesome to see him go all out in front of a hot crowd like that, who actually gave him a standing ovation for it, too. & I can't get fucking over them once again, singing The Real Americans theme. :lel That NEEDS to catch on asap, it's hilarious. I wonder what Swagger/Cesaro (although he no longer has it) thinks about that.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Oh and as hilarious at the Rusev segment was, mostly due to 3MB/Union Jacks, that was one of the most forgettable things about the show.

Same for all of those Beat the Clock matches, the only thing memorable about Ziggler/Henry was the post-match when Barrett appeared to attack RVD. Although to be fair, Del Rio/RVD was my piss break of the night, and I could care less to see Big E & Ryback face each other because both of them rarely impress me in the ring.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

The crowd got behind rose because his tune is catchy, much like everyone did with fandango. Rose gimmick is fuckin terrible, he wont be around long unless repackaged IMO.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Steph once again was the best part of a sub par Raw.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Reading the results and the show sounds awful. My decision to not watch until Daniel Bryan returns has been reinforced.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Melrose92 said:


> The crowd got behind rose because his tune is catchy, much like everyone did with fandango. Rose gimmick is fuckin terrible, he wont be around long unless repackaged IMO.


That's what they said about fandango and he's still here.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

As I'd said in the Spoilers Thread, I decided to watch this, making it the first Raw I'd watch since the post-'Mania one. I watched it live, but stopped after Stephanie's promo. On a side note, the editing out of the Punk chants... :lmao Could they at least have not shown the crowd, particularly some fans in CM Punk shirts chanting CM Punk, if they wanted to edit the chants out? :lol It looked so fucking obvious. Anyway, just couldn't sit through it all, too many segments and matches I don't care about, at this point. I went back and watched the entrances, ending, and post-match fuckery of the Ziggler/Henry match. Good pop for Barrett and nice reaction for Ziggler. Not sure if there's anything else from this show worth checking out.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Let's be grateful Paige isn't jobbing to the Total Divas cast week after week like poor AJ was


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Editing was so bad, and not just on the issue of sound. I mean you can quite clearly see the cut between one entrance music and another entrance music with no time between them and the second entrance music already being part of the way through.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Strange show. Stephanie trolling, Zeb being a boss, Shield/Evolution, Fandango situation and the hometown pops were all awesome. The post show dark stuff was also great. The rest of it I didn't really care about outside Wyatt's opening promo. I've over this feud at this stage. Wyatt is still captivating to watch but as soon as Cena shows up I'm done. Just hurry up and beat him John so we can all move on after Payback. Shield/Evo no holds barred elimination match? :mark: :mark: :mark: Can't wait for that, really looking forward to it. Hopefully we get Ambrose/Trips on Raw next week since we've had Reigns/Orton and Rollins/Batista already. Get well and come back soon DB. You're missed. 

Decent enough Raw if a bit strange.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I'm quite curious to see the Titty Master Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton:lmao


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Best parts?
Wade Barrett
Seth Rollins
Paige
Lana being so over
Rose catching on


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

All I could tjink of was Tyrion marking out about the ending


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Lariatoh! said:


> All I could tjink of was Tyrion marking out about the ending


:lol


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> Hopefully we get Ambrose/Trips on Raw next week since we've had Reigns/Orton and Rollins/Batista already.


Jesus, don't play with my heart. :kobedat


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Was watching Raw with a near 103 degree fever, in bed, trying to sleep, but not being able to. So basically, I missed a decent amount of the show. Don't think I watched any match in it's entirety, but:

-Wyatt promo was awesome
-BNB cut a great promo, and even though it was probably turned down a notch, DAT POP!
-Shield/Evolution has gotten incredibly boring, but at least they made the match no-holds barred/elimination, so that'll keep me looking forward to the match itself. Whole feud has run dry though and has become extremely repetitive. 
-What I saw of Cesaro/Sheamus looked better than their Main Event match last week. Again though, not really sure how I feel about a german suplex as a finisher, but it is Sheamus that took the fall from it, so it's all good.
-Bryan not being stripped of the title yet is interesting, I guess they want to wait a week and/or drag this out as long as possible.
-No Sandow (at least from what I saw)... fuck that shit.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Rollins and Batista have had 2 matches and he hasn't pinned rollins, thank fuck for that.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlMMfYGSJww

Summer Rae on Backstage Fallout


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Great crowd but the show was disappointing tbh. I'm not saying it was awful, it was just nowhere near as good as I'd expected it to be.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

What the fuck is Adam rose please? Fucking hell he is awful


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

i was at RAW last night so I decided to record it and watch it back today and that Steph editing :ti you can clearly see the crowd chanting something on tv yet there is no sound


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



In Punk We Trust said:


> i was at RAW last night so I decided to record it and watch it back today and that Steph editing you can clearly see the crowd chanting something on tv yet there is no sound



utter bs, i'am sick of the wwe pulling this crowd manipulation crap. :cussin:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Sounds like i'm lucky i read the spoilers and didn't watch, the crowd editing would have driven me nuts. let me guess, in the arena Cena got buried by the crowd, whilst Wyatt was cheered (and rightly so), yet magically on the TV broadcast, Cena got more cheers than Wyatt?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Was pretty bored watching that, Cena is sucking all the interest out of the Uso's and the Wyatts. Maybe its just me, I should really be happy that Cena isn't in the main event and is with the younger talent but he's just so damn stale, everything is just the same.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Flumpnugget said:


> What the fuck is Adam rose please? Fucking hell he is awful




he's an international club lizard, who travels around with his personal flash mob. :faint:


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Bad For Business said:


> Sounds like i'm lucky i read the spoilers and didn't watch, the crowd editing would have driven me nuts. let me guess, in the arena Cena got buried by the crowd, whilst Wyatt was cheered (and rightly so), yet magically on the TV broadcast, Cena got more cheers than Wyatt?


Cena got heavy heavy boos, Wyatts got a great pop
BNB's pop didn't come across as loud on tv as well it was deafening in the arena when he came out


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Awful show, awful editing, awful wresting and literally pointless show. It's hard to believe how bad the product has got in the past few weeks. After wrestlemania I had so much hope but now I'm bord


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Harper seemed to be a focal point more than usual on this show, plus he's beginning to talk a lot more. I'd love to see him be the manically unhinged, out-of-control, SHOUTY beast - a bit like Otis from The Devil's Rejects (hey they also look a like) - in tandem with Bray's calm and serene preaching. Just have him shout insane outbursts of crazed babble. He could be made out to be Bray's second in command, which he kind of is already tbf. Rowan can continue to be the silent rock at the back.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Don't know about you guys I really enjoyed this raw.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Fucking love you UK crowd...You put the U.S. crowds to shame, I'm from Chicago and I think you guys are even more awesome than us.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Superman punch by Reigns! Woooo it's so cool. Thank you WWE!!

Incredible show 10/10


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> That. Unfortunately.


Bray's message does have a lot of meaning though. It may sound like a lot of incoherent rambling, but his message goes pretty 'deep' if I have to use that word. I know you enjoy shitting on a lot of things here, but you should actually listen to what he's talking about.
I don't know who writes his stuff, but I'm surprised the WWE was so open to using it, because it represents the total opposite of what the product is right now and has been. It's the smartest material you're probably going to get for a while so I'd just bare with it and open your mind up.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Flumpnugget said:


> What the fuck is Adam rose please? Fucking hell he is awful


_Don't be a lemon! Be a Rosebud!_ :lol












P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I don't know who writes his stuff, but I'm surprised the WWE was so open to using it, because it represents the total opposite of what the product is right now and has been. It's the smartest material you're probably going to get for a while so I'd just bare with it and open your mind up.


As far as I'm aware, Bray writes his own stuff. He submits it to Creative and they just tweak it a bit.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

Well, the show was very 'meh'.

That Paige/Alicia match was their worst, hands-down :lol What fucked up logic is to have Paige win constantly over her, then Alicia gets one win with likely botched finish and now she's credible threat? Why not have Alicia win all their matches until Payback? fpalm

But that waste of a huge BNB pop killed the whole show for me. I was mostly looking forward to this. :sad:


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

really enjoyed the show Monday - started a bit slow but soon picked up. Adam Rose is just awful although his song is over but he definitely isn't liked and the toilets were packed when he came out 

the "John Cena sucks" chant to his music cracked me up and if only that would catch on it would be brilliant


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Stadhart said:


> really enjoyed the show Monday - started a bit slow but soon picked up. Adam Rose is just awful although his song is over but he definitely isn't liked and the toilets were packed when he came out
> 
> the "John Cena sucks" chant to his music cracked me up and if only that would catch on it would be brilliant


it didn't catch on in 2006 it won't catch on now


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***

I fast forward whenever I see Adam Rose on Raw. I watch wwe for good shit not for some annoying segements like his.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Fucking love you UK crowd...You put the U.S. crowds to shame, I'm from Chicago and I think you guys are even more awesome than us.




It's okay. You can PAY us BACK in a few weeks :renee


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/19/14 - **NO SPOILERS***



Nicole Queen said:


> Well, the show was very 'meh'.
> 
> That Paige/Alicia match was their worst, hands-down :lol What fucked up logic is to have Paige win constantly over her, then Alicia gets one win with likely botched finish and now she's credible threat? Why not have Alicia win all their matches until Payback? fpalm
> 
> But that waste of a huge BNB pop killed the whole show for me. I was mostly looking forward to this. :sad:


I agree, Barrett is UK's top guy and even though his promo was awesome, he should have played a much bigger role. And he wasn't on SD stupid!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

When Barrett said 'a bloody yank'... I lost my shit. SO GOOD.

We need a proper English heel.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

BAH GAWD IT'S KRANG said:


> When Barrett said 'a bloody yank'... I lost my shit. SO GOOD.
> 
> We need a proper English heel.


That was gold!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not just me that loved that then! Superb from Barrett that.


----------

